# DS #4708: Sonic & Sega All Stars Racing (USA)



## T-hug (Feb 25, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5978^^


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

Is the AP fixed? I heard it was having problems with all cards and even no$gba, has that been dealt with?


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

Downloading now, will chime in with AP news when transfer is finished, five minutes tops.


----------



## florian (Feb 25, 2010)

*i have tried and not work on CYCLODS with latest firmware 1.57 beta 2..Its a anti piracy protection and  i hope a fix come soon ?*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

Some people I think have reported that the AP is still not fixed. I can't tell from first hand experience, however.

Reviews for this are pretty decent I think, somewhere near the console versions. It looks quite fun, but I'll stick to the Wii version for now.

Before anyone does the following...

*Don't ask for ROMs*

*Don't constantly nag about "Is the game fixed yet?" or crap along those lines. When it's fixed, you'll know*

Credits to Rockstar for the following. We just need something on Page #1 explaining the predicament.



			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> Cards That can currently play this game:
> 1.Acekard 2/2i/RPG(Arm7 Fix With SimCity(J)+Hold X While Booting ROM)
> 2.M3i Zero/Real(Arm7 Fix With Ace Attorney Investigations)
> 3.CycloDS Evolution(Update to latest BETA Firmware
> ...


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

Tried it on R4i SDHC Red with v1.17b firmware, I got the Load ROM Errcode=-4.... DSi Hybrid?

EDIT: I swapped the firmware with v1.16b and the same error occured.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

Confirmed NOT working on cyclo fw 1.57b1, error message saying save data could not be accessed. Now that's a royal pain in the crevice. Awaiting patch/cheat code to fix problem.


----------



## prowler (Feb 25, 2010)

ohyus.
I see a Wi-Fi logo, omg online play? *GET IN*


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

from my friends....

the game fails on no$gba


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 25, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> ohyus.
> I see a Wi-Fi logo, omg online play? *GET IN*



I think Rayder said something like that the WiFi is lagging like hell.


----------



## Gnargle (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello everyone,
No initial errors on G6DS. Am currently playing the tutorial





EDIT: And having done a quick off/on, save data is still there. M3DS and G6 DS players should be all fine and dandy as long as they're using the latest firmware.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 25, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the game has only just been released. Their servers are new.

*But not working on EDGE latest OS v1.7. Just get a black screen on boot.*


----------



## infinete (Feb 25, 2010)

Akaio 1.5.1 latest loaders gets "The save data could not be accessed. Please turn the power off and reinsert the ds card".


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

this is what i got from no$gba


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2010)

Works in desmume. I think the lag Rayder mentioned was framerate, not wifi desync.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> this is what i got from no$gba



Exactly what my Cyclo gives me. It created a standard 512kb .sav file on my card but doesn't do anything else. But if the problem is with the save system, couldn't someone with a working copy of the game simply loan us a save file?


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

stupid Nintendo, stopping people from pirating games. 

This looks like it might be some fun, but it could also be some terrible racing game with Sonic stuck to the cover. but I believe the reviews 

looking forward to a patch


----------



## Rayder (Feb 25, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what IGN said in their review.  I was never able to connect with anyone online when I tried it.  I'm gonna try again right now (I have the retail cart).....trying the "play with anyone" option.......

....2 minutes, nothing.....5 minutes, no one at all.....leaderboards show various people's names......trying again.....peeps must be playing using friend codes or something.  So I still can't seem to connect with anyone....I never even bothered to look up my friend code.  I generally don't play online.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

I wonder why I'm getting the DSi Hybrid error, I mean the game isn't enhanced in anyway to my knowledge.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

@Rayder: are you playing with a DSi?


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't know if this will help, but here's a save created from the rom in desmume. Might be possible to convert it to .sav with the right utility. If you can convert it, see if this gets you ingame. Just in case it's of use-

http://www.mediafire.com/?ndnqt2gmz3j


----------



## funem (Feb 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> this is what i got from no$gba



Same for the M3 Zero i with latest OS


----------



## Rayder (Feb 25, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> @Rayder: are you playing with a DSi?




No, I'm using a DSlite.  I haven't really noticed any framerate issues while playing the game.....nothing that stands out and caught my attention anyway.  To be honest, I'm already kinda bored with the game.  It's not that it's bad, it's just that there are 3 tracks in the game I can't stand.  Blind 90 degree turns and whatnot.  It makes just finishing those tracks annoying because you always miss a freakin turn, get caught in one of the traps in those turns, then you are in last place.  That kinda killed it for me.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Don't know if this will help, but here's a save created from the rom in desmume. Might be possible to convert it to .sav with the right utility. If you can convert it, see if this gets you ingame. Just in case it's of use-
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ndnqt2gmz3j



I regret to inform that having converted this to .sav, it made no difference to my Cyclo fw 1.57b1. Got the same error message as before. BOLLOCKS. Thanks for trying though Granville.


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2010)

In this case, it might be an issue ACCESSING the save data, not just creating it. Oh well, if you want to try it out, use desmume if you have a fast PC, works great for me. Sorry that didn't help. I don't have a DS anymore myself, so i use an emulator for everything.


----------



## vhan1088 (Feb 25, 2010)

unexpectedly i got the game to run with no problems so far on Supercard DS one EOS SP1 if its set to clean mode, it saves and loads with no problem.
on a side note it supports the DS rumblepack too.


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2010)

I suspected Supercard would be able to play it in clean mode. It has the nack of getting games that don't run on other cards to run on it. I had one, and it was one of the few early cards to play Mario & Luigi 3 US version. Among other games too.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

It's official, I've tried everything I could but it refuses to load.






There's an image if that helps...


----------



## Yusuky (Feb 25, 2010)

Doesnt work on Ak2.1 with AKAIO 1.5


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2010)

@Azoth2090

That's DSTT I assume. I used to use that menu with Bliss' triple loader in Supercard. That error is an indication that your microSD is corrupt and in need of a format. Back up all files, reformat the card, put all files back on, then try again. Not that it will work yet anyways, but that message is familiar to me and shouldn't happen on a cleanly formatted microSD, for ANY game.


----------



## jdevil99 (Feb 25, 2010)

Can double confirm Supercard on clean mode. Like granville commented, I've had many games up and running by going straight to clean mode, don't even bother trying it w/ patch mode if I hear alot of people talk about AP issues. Game runs great, since I've put in about 8 hours into the 360 version, I can comment on how surprised I was to see how they recreated the tracks for the DS iteration that I was playing on the console version. Good stuff.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Don't know if this will help, but here's a save created from the rom in desmume. Might be possible to convert it to .sav with the right utility. If you can convert it, see if this gets you ingame. Just in case it's of use-
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ndnqt2gmz3j


Ok, I converted the file but it still failed to work


----------



## outgum (Feb 25, 2010)

Downloading to test on a R4 Clone XD, It wont work but hey, might was well get the game for when the AP gets released


----------



## Yusuky (Feb 25, 2010)

when the blue window with red bar appears, its because it cannot acess the data, and not create itself.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> @Azoth2090
> 
> That's DSTT I assume. I used to use that menu with Bliss' triple loader in Supercard. That error is an indication that your microSD is corrupt and in need of a format. Back up all files, reformat the card, put all files back on, then try again. Not that it will work yet anyways, but that message is familiar to me and shouldn't happen on a cleanly formatted microSD, for ANY game.



Actually it's a R4i SDHC, though I think it's a clone... but I double checked the error, it's supposedly the DSi enhanced error


----------



## adrian2040 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm using my SuperCard DSOnei with the Evo SP1 firmware on Clean Mode but when I load the game only black screens appear. Does this have something to do with my microsd card being class 2? I'm asking because something similar happen with Mario and Luigi 3 in the TouchPod version with the fix.


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, if your card is low speed, it can apparently cause freezes and white screens like that. I had the same issue as you with M&L3, changing to a high speed card fixed it.


----------



## outgum (Feb 25, 2010)

Tested on R4 Upgrade Revolution and got Load rom errcode=-4, Please reset system.

Doesnt that just mean its a bad dump?
causeright now its not even in the game and cant even load the rom?


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Tested on R4 Upgrade Revolution and got Load rom errcode=-4, Please reset system.
> 
> Doesnt that just mean its a bad dump?
> causeright now its not even in the game and cant even load the rom?


I got the same error, it's either a screwed up card, or a hybrid.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 25, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Tested on R4 Upgrade Revolution and got Load rom errcode=-4, Please reset system.
> 
> Doesnt that just mean its a bad dump?
> causeright now its not even in the game and cant even load the rom?



I don't think so....it's reported to work on G6DS and SCDS in clean mode, so it's just a firmware issue stopping it from working on most carts.  Expect some FW updates for the still supported carts soon.


----------



## PyroJames (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone try R4 1.18 or Ysmenu?


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 25, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not exactly. EDGE took like 2-3 months before they released a FW update to fix the Mario and Luigi Bowers Inside Story. So "soon" isn't really true.


----------



## Cyburn2008 (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone know if it works on YSMenu via R4


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 25, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Works in desmume. I think the lag Rayder mentioned was framerate, not wifi desync.



IGN reports the framerate never dips below 30, and mostly stays at 60.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 25, 2010)

It says absolutely NOTHING about DSi enhancements on the retail game's case.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn my N5, I was about to get a new cart when the supercard DStwo was announced so have decided to wait.


----------



## Ultralex (Feb 25, 2010)

A Guy on the first pge said ir would work with the M3 Real.
But it doesn't,not even on the latest firmware.


----------



## outgum (Feb 25, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screwed up Card? If your talking about my Flashcart, it plays every other game fine, Just not this. SO Rayder is right assuming its a Firmware issue.  My cards OBVIOUSLY a clone so that would be making it a Hybrid yes? Just like every other R4 Card out there lol. I want my M3iZero that i won from the Temp DX

Now we all play the waiting game? XD


----------



## emigre (Feb 25, 2010)

PyroJames said:
			
		

> Anyone try R4 1.18 or Ysmenu?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Cyburn2008 @ Feb 25 2010, 08:13 PM) Anyone know if it works on YSMenu via R4



I'm going to guess no.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm referring to your microSD, and by hybrid I mean a DSi Enhanced game, that's the typical error for it [cough] ACII. But yeah, it looks like we have to wait. >:C


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 25, 2010)

wow. This thread has alot of readers. For a game alot of people arent that excited for, I'm supirised its getting so much attention. People here AP and go crazy.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

I can't even get this working on DesMume or whatever the hell it's called, all I get is two black screens. It's obviously not the emulator since Might and Magic Clash of Heroes works fine with it, but this doesn't even get to the error message for me. Dunno wtf is wrong. So it looks like I'm waiting until a fix of some kind for the Cyclo is made known to me.


----------



## Gnargle (Feb 25, 2010)

Ultralex said:
			
		

> A Guy on the first pge said ir would work with the M3 Real.
> But it doesn't,not even on the latest firmware.


That was me, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I assumed since they're basically the same architecture the M3 Real should work the same as the G6... I was wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My bad.


----------



## outgum (Feb 25, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> I'm referring to your microSD, and by hybrid I mean a DSi Enhanced game, that's the typical error for it [cough] ACII. But yeah, it looks like we have to wait. >:C



Oh, My Micro Sd would be a SDHC 8GB Lol.
But surprisingly enough, it works fine.


----------



## adrian2040 (Feb 25, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Yes, if your card is low speed, it can apparently cause freezes and white screens like that. I had the same issue as you with M&L3, changing to a high speed card fixed it.


The same thing happened with my Class 4 8GB Card. BTW, both are SanDisk.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 25, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> wow. This thread has alot of readers. For a game alot of people arent that excited for, I'm supirised its getting so much attention. People here AP and go crazy.



You did notice the name "Sonic" in the title, right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, if this game has AP on it, then we can assume Sonic Classic Collection (slated for next week) likely will, too.


----------



## outgum (Feb 25, 2010)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats the Class thing everyone is talking about? How can i find the class of my Sd XD


----------



## adrian2040 (Feb 25, 2010)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got it working by reducing the Speed on the Evo menu from fastest to 4. Just saying.


----------



## loverwoman (Feb 25, 2010)

working 0n AK2.1 AKAIO 1.51     Arm7 fix  Bad_Ad84 patch original credit to CougRAWR & Go185... hold X when loading


----------



## Guy.brush (Feb 25, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> whats the Class thing everyone is talking about? How can i find the class of my Sd XD



On your microSD there should be a number in a circle or something like that. It refers to the read/write speed of your microSD. Some games require a faster one.
BTW. Not working for me on m3real either (latest firm). I´ll try Sakura and touchpad.... still hoping ;D


----------



## Fabis94 (Feb 25, 2010)

Didn't want to read through 5 pages, so - Does it work on AK2i?


----------



## outgum (Feb 25, 2010)

Guy.brush said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would appear i spoke to soon. 
Jokes Fabis XD


----------



## Langin (Feb 25, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Didn't want to read through 5 pages, so - Does it work on AK2i?





quote guy above the page(for me page 3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) working 0n AK2.1 AKAIO 1.51 Arm7 fix Bad_Ad84 patch original credit to CougRAWR & Go185... hold X when loading



hmmm gonna try that thing!


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

I just formatted my card and I got the same error on my R4i, so it's obviously not the microSD.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

Spoiler



[03:31]  sonic
[03:31]  tailes
[03:31]  amy
[03:31]  eggman
[03:31]  shadow
[03:31]  aiai
[03:31]  billy hatcher
[03:31]  amigo
[03:31]  knuckles
[03:31]  big
[[03:31]  zobio
[03:31]  beat
[03:32]  jacky 
[03:32]  ulala
[03:32]  bd joe
[03:32]  alex kidd
[03:32]  ryo hazuki
[03:32]  chuih
[03:32]  mobo
[03:32]  opa-opa


---

these are the racers which are available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




24 courses available
24 musics
50 challenges

EDIT: i know there might be a list or wiki.. but feel like sharing it with you guys


----------



## outgum (Feb 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AND THEN I JIZZED IN MY PANTS!


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> adrian2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By Evo do you mean Cyclo DS Evo? Mine doesn't have a Speed setting. Is it unique to fw 1.57b2 or are you talking about something else?


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I beat you to it. lol


----------



## outgum (Feb 25, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol get out of it, you didnt even Jizz XD
i award myself +1 Interwebs.


----------



## pakoito (Feb 25, 2010)

Not working on supercard SD/MiniSD... 0b patch rom.


Does anybody know where to get an updated version of the dat?


----------



## Guy.brush (Feb 25, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Found it, thanks for that, i got a Class 4, whatever that means lol.



Normally class 4 should be sufficient for anyone, except maybe those crappy fake microSD. The people reporting problems usually have class 2 cards.
I always get the game intern error with the "not found save". Can anyone with a working .sav please post it, preferably someone with the G6?

And the newest Sakura takes like forever to download........*snore*


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 25, 2010)

not sure if anyones reported but doesn't work on EDGE v1.7 firmware black screen.


----------



## Langin (Feb 25, 2010)

Srry this guide didnt work


----------



## outgum (Feb 25, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> _How to get it work on ak2i_
> 
> 
> 1. Download sim city.nds(jap)
> ...



Lol....
I dont know why but i find that quite humorous XD

I got steps for the R4!
1.Download Sonic Racing
2. Extract and put on flash cart
3. ????
4.Profit!


----------



## Fabis94 (Feb 25, 2010)

loverwoman said:
			
		

> working 0n AK2.1 AKAIO 1.51     Arm7 fix  Bad_Ad84 patch original credit to CougRAWR & Go185... hold X when loading




Hmm, seems to work. Thanks


----------



## Langin (Feb 25, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Soma Cruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



read my post again please.


@ fabis94: it did freeze on my title screen with a freaked upper screen!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 25, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> not sure if anyones reported but doesn't work on EDGE v1.7 firmware black screen.



Also not working on EDGE v1.7 with Bad_Ad84 Arm7 patch.


----------



## loverwoman (Feb 25, 2010)

AK 2.1 AKAIO 1.51 users....Google Bad_Ad84 patch....filetrip.net/f913-ARM7-Fix-1-0.html


----------



## outgum (Feb 25, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> read my post again please.
> 
> @ fabis94: it did freeze on my title screen with a freaked upper screen!



Consider to read.
I know it doesnt work but i needed it for my part lol.


Anyways, I have to go to work now, so ill catch you tempers later.


----------



## deanothespark (Feb 25, 2010)

first time poster, ive tried ysmenu on r4, same error as before, wont even finish booting rom...


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

Tested the Arm7 patch on R4i SDHC Red, and still nothing. I'm out of ideas here.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 25, 2010)

By the looks of things, the best thing to do is just wait guys. I think the "hackers" have enough information for each cart and are probably working on it right now. Just wait a few days.


----------



## Law (Feb 25, 2010)

It didn't work at first but after I put my R4 in the Microwave (High power, 1000W for 5 minutes) it worked fine :yayds:


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

OMG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 IT ACtuAlLy WoRKzZZzz tHiS Is coNFIRmedzz To BE WoKIngZZZ on N5zzzz AZWell


----------



## Ultralex (Feb 25, 2010)

Tried the arm7 fix,but I'm still the "the save data could not be accessed"-error on my M3 Real.


----------



## ibis_87 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah,  works quite well on a Japanese DSi with an Acekard 2i and AKAIO 1.5.1  with the ARM 7 Fix package from FileTrip, you can use absolutely any working game you have as a "donor" ROM. When loading the game, just hold X, so that the "Loading" letters become red. Saving/loading without fail.

Played a little bit, feels great so far. Also, a very nice cinematic in the beginning. Very good production quality for a DS version of a cross-platform game.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone tried this arm7 thing with a Cyclo DS Evo yet or should I give it a whirl? I can't imagine it'll work (especially when you consider I'm a total newb when it comes to arm7 etc, which is why it's better is someone else does it) but might as well take a whack at it, right?


----------



## Langin (Feb 25, 2010)

_How to get it work on ak2i_


1. Download sim city.nds(jap)
2. download ds lazy
3. unpack sim city and sonic racing.
4. replace the arm7.bin from sonic with that from sim city
5. repack the rom
6. start akaio
7. press X well loading the rom



I regret what I said, it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This Really works!


----------



## OrionTempest (Feb 25, 2010)

Mine`s not working with R4i-SDHC and 1.08 Firmware. Still getting "load ROM errcode=-4 Please reset system"


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

OrionTempest said:
			
		

> Mine`s not working with R4i-SDHC and 1.08 Firmware. Still getting "load ROM errcode=-4 Please reset system"



I'm having the same problem, we have to wait for a patch.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

In conclusion, replacing the arm7 file with the one from Sim City's Japanese release makes fuck all difference if you're using a Cyclo. Although strangely it seems to knock a good 8MB off the file size, dunno how that happened. It went from 64 to 56. But it still doesn't work, so it's irrelevant really. Sorry, Cyclo users. Looks like we've still got to wait for a professional solution.


----------



## Swamp7hing (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeap, still waiting. What else can we do?
Who knows if something will happen when I get back from work. See you all in a few hours!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

It might be some sort of trimming, I highly doubt that the arm7 file is 8 mb


----------



## Djermegandre (Feb 25, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> _How to get it work on ak2i_
> 
> 
> 1. Download sim city.nds(jap)
> ...


I tried your method and it didn't work...on my Ak2i...oh well. I'm happy to wait for a real patch.


----------



## dancemonkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Djermegandre said:
			
		

> Soma Cruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works great, make sure you hold down x when the Ak2i loading screen comes up


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> It might be some sort of trimming, I highly doubt that the arm7 file is 8 mb



Does DSlazy auto-trim when it repacks the files? That might be it 'cause I never told it to trim anything.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 25, 2010)

Working on the iTouch and M3 Real with arm7 patch, I dont know which rom the arm7.bin is from.


----------



## Ultralex (Feb 25, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Working on the iTouch with arm7 patch, I dont know which rom the arm7.bin is from.


CAn you send me the arm7.bin to werbe[dot]adresse1[at]web[dot]de ?


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 25, 2010)

i hate to say this but this might be the first ds game i may buy.... until there's a fix... maybe i'll buy the wii version also.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

FFFFF Anyone want to play Mario Kart DS till this is resolved? [smacked]


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 25, 2010)

Djermegandre said:
			
		

> Soma Cruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be an easier method for you: http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=913
Download the file, put the sim city ds (J) (does not come in the package) in the doner folder and the sonic and sega all star racing (U)(does not come in the package neither) in the pacient folder, then run the fix.bat file. Type in "y"(without quotes) and press enter. Wait until it finishes and you will get a fixed.nds in the folder. That is the file that you want to use(you can rename it to anything you want but it should end with .nds). Now just put it on you're micro sd card and run the nds file on the ak2i will holding x. Hope that helps


----------



## rocky1628 (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks i can confirmed the arm 7 fix for ak2i is working make sure press the x button


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

Well that's the AK2i out of the way. Now just to get it working on every other flash card in existance, preferably starting with the Cyclo, and we might be getting somewhere.


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 25, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Well that's the AK2i out of the way. Now just to get it working on every other flash card in existance, preferably starting with the Cyclo, and we might be getting somewhere.


well this method works on allot flashcarts but I don't know about the cyclo though


----------



## Ultralex (Feb 25, 2010)

Oops the link worked now,thanks tanas I'll try it out.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't work on R4i SDHC Red though.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 25, 2010)

Gosh, I was NOT expecting this game to get this much attention. Granted, it's nothing compared to Spirit Tracks' "is da ap fixd yet???//" floodfest, but still.

I must say, that ARM7 fix is a crafty little method. I'm sure a patch will be out by tomorrow. So keep your pants on, everyone. Jeez.


----------



## Fluganox (Feb 25, 2010)

Got it working on a M3 DS Real. Just replaced the ARM7 using 'dslazy'. Got the ARM7 from the Pokegear fix for Maginuses SoulSilver Patch, just search it to find it


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 25, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> dorian7890 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that's cause it's an r4, did you try it with ysmenu?


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 25, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also doesn't work with the EDGE (just tested it) same result just a black screen

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  in the space of 5 secondsd I've completely lost my stylus O.O and I haven't moved a muscle I have no idea where it went


----------



## fishykipper (Feb 25, 2010)

works poooooooooyfectly on the m3dsreal!
cheers boys and girls!


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm sure there will be some kind of patch tomorrow for all of the other flashcart owners


----------



## Djermegandre (Feb 25, 2010)

dancemonkey said:
			
		

> Djermegandre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks; it works now. I appreciate that, comrade.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never figured out how to install YSmenu, but someone said it didn't work.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

There is always a patch for games, pity that the Cyclods's stealth mode doesn't fix it


----------



## Ultralex (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm playing it right now using tanas arm7.bin!
Thanks alot Tanas!


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 25, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> dorian7890 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here's a great and easy ysmenu installation tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ2qj2kvNnU
Intall it even if it doesn't work, it makes you're r4 more useful
ohh and before you do, check if you're r4 is compatible with ysmenu


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone gets this working on EDGE please PM me

....


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

Use R4ysauto it does it all for you
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103879
it's quite easy to use aswell


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

[/quote]
here's a great and easy ysmenu installation tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ2qj2kvNnU
Intall it even if it doesn't work, it makes you're r4 more useful
ohh and before you do, check if you're r4 is compatible with ysmenu
[/quote]

How would I check if it is compatible? I'm kinda new to the whole Flashcard scene.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> If anyone gets this working on EDGE please PM me
> 
> ....



Same for me with any progress on the Cyclo front


----------



## fishykipper (Feb 25, 2010)

its sweet as on the DS! i like it more than the wii version already....and im only in the level select screen.,,ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Rosales (Feb 25, 2010)

No luck on DSTT/TTDS. Tried the ARM-7 thing. So uhhh... yeah... that's all I have to say, since I haven't seen a single person mention DSTT in this entire arguement.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm waiting for the AP fix of this game on the R4 v1.18.


----------



## deanothespark (Feb 25, 2010)

Deffo doesn't work on R4 YsMenu, it'll be patched in a couple of days, hope its not as long as Bowsers inside story tho...


----------



## dudereno (Feb 25, 2010)

There's a huge amount of unlockables and achievements/challenges to get in the game. Along with a rather large single player mission mode. The tracks aren't quite up to Mariokart standards but the game is definitely a keeper. At least on a par with diddy kong racing. Unlocked the first 4 of 6 cups in the Grand Prix mode so far. Working on the Supercard DSONEi with EOS sp1 using clean mode and the default saving option.


----------



## vhan1088 (Feb 25, 2010)

well in my previous post i had said that the game worked on super card DS one if you used EOS SP1 in clean mode. well after leaving the game off for a while my save had currupted... and my brother had his automatly over writen with a blank save when he turne back on.


----------



## fishykipper (Feb 25, 2010)

Small patch and tutorial from NASPAV, works perfecly on my M3dsReal and my R4, hopefully it'll work for all you lot too. Happy gaming.
removed

fishykipper


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> Small patch and tutorial from NASPAV, works perfecly on my M3dsReal and my R4, hopefully it'll work for all you lot too. Happy gaming.
> 
> no it doesn't work
> 
> ...



Someone check if this works on Cyclo DS Evo for me, I'm half way through a cup on Mario Kart right now so I can't be taking my microSD card out.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> Small patch and tutorial from NASPAV, works perfecly on my M3dsReal and my R4, hopefully it'll work for all you lot too. Happy gaming.
> 
> 
> removed
> ...



Stop trollin'! DX


----------



## dudereno (Feb 25, 2010)

vhan1088 said:
			
		

> well in my previous post i had said that the game worked on super card DS one if you used EOS SP1 in clean mode. well after leaving the game off for a while my save had currupted... and my brother had his automatly over writen with a blank save when he turne back on.


Did a hard reset and then left my DSI off whilst I made a brew. Turned it back on and my save is still intact.


----------



## ACWWFAN (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone got this working on AK2i yet with AKAIO 4.5?


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

I hate you fishykipper you beat me


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

At least you got to test fishykipper's patch, I'm still trying to get Rapidshare to let me download the damn thing. but if it doesn't work then screw it, back to Mario Kart.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

IT DOESN'T WORK, HE WAS TROLLING


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ah, the false hope trolling technique. I see. Well then, fuck it. Back to Mario Kart. Someone buzz me when we get the damn thing working, I'm not hanging around here all night.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> IT DOESN'T WORK, HE WAS TROLLING


I TOLD YOU BITCH BE TROLLIN! D:


----------



## king77 (Feb 25, 2010)

any one have this working on DSTT or TTDS


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 25, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would if the wii version was not so pwness


----------



## funem (Feb 25, 2010)

M3 with latest OS with arm7 patch ( arm7 taken from Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth USA ) works !!!!  As a side note that is the best intro video I have seen on a DS.

Have Fun People


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

Will try on Cyclo, see if it has any effect. I'm guessing not, but screw it, it'll kill five minutes while I wait.

EDIT: GOD DAMN IT!!!!

yeah, it don't work.


----------



## WrSmega (Feb 25, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Will try on Cyclo, see if it has any effect. I'm guessing not, but screw it, it'll kill five minutes while I wait.
> 
> EDIT: GOD DAMN IT!!!!
> 
> yeah, it don't work.



well at least you tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*in head* GOD F******* DAMN IT. I'M GONNA BEAT THE S*** OUT OF SOMETHING

lolz


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 25, 2010)

Confirmed to not be working on Acekard AKAIO 1.5.1


----------



## Rayder (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, forgot to mention the awesomeness of the quality of the intro video in the hype threads about this game.  I usually skip vids if I can.........it looks insanely crystal clear, even in fast moving scenes.  If you're into watching intro vids, this one has mighty fine encoding quality.


----------



## Shabang21 (Feb 25, 2010)

Works fine on my Acekard AKAIO 1.5.1
DSLazy, stripped the arm7 from Miles Edgeworth and replaced it in the Sonic game, repacked, held X during the loading screen. Wife took it away and is playing it at the moment.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2010)

It's not all bad. I just realised that I got to case 3 in Miles Edgeworth and since I've been busy lately I've not had the time to start it yet. So at least I have that to keep me occupied while I wait for this to get cracked. And I have no shortage of games even if I do somehow finish ME. Worst comes to the worst, I'll break out my Super Nintendo and go on an all weekend retro gaming binge.


----------



## Rosales (Feb 25, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuck. That method doesn't work for DSTT either.


----------



## funem (Feb 25, 2010)

For a racing game on the DS its one of the best IMHO, graphics are really nice and fluid. Nicely done.. Still cant get over how clear the video is.....


----------



## 5% (Feb 25, 2010)

The fix didn't work with AK2i AKAIO 1.5 so I updated to 1.5.1 & it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Feb 25, 2010)

The AK2i fix works..the game, its awesome!!


----------



## pokemonxd8 (Feb 25, 2010)

So... I did the Arm-7 And tried the YSmenu on my DSTT but no luck. hopefully there will be a patch!

*Posts merged*

So... I did the Arm-7 And tried the YSmenu on my DSTT but no luck. hopefully there will be a patch!


----------



## Tanas (Feb 25, 2010)

pokemonxd8 said:
			
		

> So... I did the Arm-7 And tried the YSmenu on my DSTT but no luck. hopefully there will be a patch!
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> So... I did the Arm-7 And tried the YSmenu on my DSTT but no luck. hopefully there will be a patch!


The problem with the dstt isnt just with the arm7, its also the arm9.


----------



## KevInChester (Feb 25, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> It didn't work at first but after I put my R4 in the Microwave (High power, 1000W for 5 minutes) it worked fine :yayds:
> 
> 
> QUOTE(ACWWFAN @ Feb 25 2010, 11:11 PM) Anyone got this working on AK2i yet with AKAIO 4.5?




Can't test as my flux capacitor is broken at the moment.  Did test it on 1.5.1, works with the Arm7, holding X whilst loading fix already covered in this thread.  Great game, buying this one.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 25, 2010)

if i was not short on money i would buy this and the wii version.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2010)

My guess is How are you with the R4 and others flash cart.

But I want it to work on the R4.


----------



## funem (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely one of the best racers on the DS... 

Grand Prix, Single Race, Time Trials and Mission.... Shop to buy stuff, Challenges to complete and Wi-Fi...

Lots of tracks, and characters, Excellent fluid graphics and Awesome video ( sorry still cant get over the video )

I certainly didn't expect it to be this good...

Best yet  Wi-Fi with NO FRIENDS CODES NEEDED   /


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 25, 2010)

Neil.GBX said:
			
		

> My guess is How are you with the R4 and others flash cart.
> 
> But I want it to work on the R4.


Agreed.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 25, 2010)

funem said:
			
		

> Definitely one of the best racers on the DS...
> 
> Grand Prix, Single Race, Time Trials and Mission.... Shop to buy stuff, Challenges to complete and Wi-Fi...
> 
> ...



you serious about the No FC's man that's very fucking sick.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 25, 2010)

it doesn't work on R4 and YSMenu. meh


----------



## RelmM (Feb 25, 2010)

To people using the Arm-7 gluepatch and AKAIO 1.5.1: Do NOT put your DS into sleep mode while playing the game. It will crash. Apart from that, it works perfectly so far (just completed the egg cup, no slowdown or glitches at all.)

The real patch will most likely fix the sleep mode problem.


----------



## funem (Feb 26, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can race anyone or friends ( via codes ) they way it should be... there are also online leader boards, but there are a couple of cheaters already by the look of it. Someone has completed a a few course in 3-6 seconds where everyone else took over 30 seconds average....

Still... This game is just great....

Edit :- Sorry it has to be said again THAT VIDEO IS JUST AMAZING FOR A DS


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 26, 2010)

Any fix for the M3 DS Real or are we gonna have to wait for another firmware update?


----------



## funem (Feb 26, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> Any fix for the M3 DS Real or are we gonna have to wait for another firmware update?



I just said it works on the M3 Real using the arm fix... I have an M3 real....


----------



## signz (Feb 26, 2010)

Arm7-Fix is gay


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 26, 2010)

funem said:
			
		

> CyrusBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must have over looked that post. 

Thanks I guess.


----------



## funem (Feb 26, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its worth doing as you cant tell how long it will be until they patch it via an update


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 26, 2010)

Now where can I find this Arm7 you speak of?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn...AP already. Is there anyway to fix it besides a Crack? Something about an Arm 7...?


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

Arm-7 patch work for latest beta fw on cyclo?


----------



## Tanas (Feb 26, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Arm-7 patch work for latest beta fw on cyclo?


no


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok


----------



## KevInChester (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh and agreed with others who have mentioned the video, very impressed with the quality of it.


----------



## smashbro (Feb 26, 2010)

where is said video lol. I just saw this topic >.>


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 26, 2010)

I believe it's this:


Too bad this doesn't work on Cyclo.  Stealth Mode seems to be a worthless piece of shit.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, sorry. Nothing's working for the Cyclo just yet. I've tried everything. The Arm7 patch, using a save file converted from DesEmule or whatever it's called where the game is confirmed working, although I personally didn't get a response. I even fell for the supposed 'patch' what apparantly is just a feeble trolling attempt. There's really nothing more to try right now for us Cyclo users, so best to just kick back and wait until someone comes up with a cheat code or something to bypass the problem.


----------



## MinusR (Feb 26, 2010)

I hear people got this workon No$GBA. How so? It's blank for me.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep...I've tried the Arm 7 Fix/Patch and the game still does not work. 

I've tried the game on my Supercard DSONE SDHC with EOS SP 1 in both CLEAN and PATCH mode. All I got was the Black Screen and the "Cannot Save" error. 

I've also tried the game on my R4 with YSMenu and it doesn't work as well. I couldn't even get to the screen. I got the "Loading Rom Error" problem.

So...I might as well wait for a Patch that will be released quickly.


----------



## Yusuky (Feb 26, 2010)

hey, guys, i'm using akaio 1.5 on ak2.1 and when i close the DS the game gets black screen with blinking green light.

Is this only happening to me or with all of you too?


----------



## Swamp7hing (Feb 26, 2010)

Alright, here's to waitin' for Cyclo patch.
Time for some Ridge Racer Type 4.


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 26, 2010)

Confirmed working on AKAIO 1.5.1 with latest loaders and ARM7 Patch from SimCity DS (J) while holding X upon booting of the game. On an added note, I love how AKAIO 1.5.1 can take care of its self while the developers are off compiling AKAIO 1.6. 

AKAIO FTW.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

MinusR said:
			
		

> I hear people got this workon No$GBA. How so? It's blank for me.



It doesn't work on No$GBA, but apparantly it's possible to get it working on other DS emulators such as DesEmule or whatever the crap it's called. I couldn't get it to work myself, it just outright didn't respond, I only got Might and Magic Clash of Heroes working. But then I've never used that emulator before so it must need some tweaking. It's confirmed working though. If anyone knows how to get it working, please take over. Then tell me so I can at least check this game out. I can't even play the demo at the moment, my Wiimote's broken. I could play the PS3 demo but I've already finished that one.

Incidentally transferring a save file from said emulator to a flash card doesn't help with the current problem, just FYI. I tried it hours ago, it did nothing.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> MinusR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The save file, it does nothing.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

See?...

THiS is why AceKard PWNS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Works using patch using Sim City DS (J) NOT 1.1...(probably nintendo fixed the Arm 7 loop hole) 

hold X and BAM! (like Blood of Bahamut)

the characters look awesome...so many familiar faces..


----------



## MinusR (Feb 26, 2010)

It doesn't work on any emulator I've tried. Desmume, no$GBA.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 26, 2010)

Swamp7hing said:
			
		

> Alright, here's to waitin' for Cyclo patch.
> Time for some *Ridge Racer Type 4*.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosales (Feb 26, 2010)

And you're sure that won't work on DSTT ;_;?


----------



## Swamp7hing (Feb 26, 2010)

@Cyrusblue - It's quite fantastic.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2010)

What about fixing the R4 of this game?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

R4 will get fixed last...IF ANY... (yay for Kero)

you do realize that R4 is no longer officially supported anymore.....

oh

Symptom on AK2i with Arm7 fix...

you CANNOT close your DS when playing this game.

when you open it...the screen will be black yet the power will continue to run...

strange....usually that happens when you close the DS while the AK2i is LOADING the ROM...not when the game is already launched


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> R4 will get fixed last...IF ANY...
> 
> you do realize that R4 is no longer officially supported anymore.....
> 
> ...


damn i cant play in class


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is a good thing.  Now you won't fail in class.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

ha ha lol....strange though...


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> R4 will get fixed last...IF ANY... (yay for Kero)
> 
> you do realize that R4 is no longer officially supported anymore.....
> 
> ...


Everybody deserves a fix don't you think?

EDIT: Then again, my R4i has a tendency to work with M3 patches.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

CHARACTER LIST (will name the game If I dont know name)

Sonic (sonic the hedgehog...OBVIOUSLY)
Tails (sonic the Hedgehog)
Amy Rose (sonic the hedgehog)
Dr Eggman (Sonic the Hedgehog...his voice in this game sucks)
Shadow
AiAi (super monkey ball)
Billy Hatcher!!
Amigo (from Samba De Amigo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Knuckles *LOCKED*
Big (Sonic the hedgehog) *LOCKED*
Zobio (Curien Mansion) *LOCKED*
Beat (USRF or something) *LOCKED*
Jacky Byant (virtura Fighter) *LOCKED*
Ulala (Space Channel 5) *LOCKED*
BD Joe (Crazy Taxi) *LOCKED*
Alex Kid! (from the "Alex Kid" series) *LOCKED*
Ryo Hazuki! (on a bike!!) (Shenmue) *LOCKED*
Chuih (Chu Chu Rocket) *LOCKED*
Mobo (Bonanza Bros) *LOCKED*
Opa-Opa (Fantasy Zone?) *LOCKED*


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 26, 2010)

Got it to work.  Is the Wifi battle only 2 players?


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Got it to work.  Is the Wifi battle only 2 players?


What card are you using? And the Wifi should be up to 4 players.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knowing my luck he's using an AKAIO, something already confirmed working like, 47 times. It won't be the Cyclo...it never is...


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to one person it won't get a R4/i patch either... I think we should all get play it, ya know?


----------



## haflore (Feb 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. 

*My reaction when I saw it had been dumped:*





*Finding it on my usual site:*





*Learning it has AP:*





*Doesn't work on Cyclo:*





*A little while later:*





*A bit more:*





*Now:*


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, we should all be able to steal the latest games equally.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad it is 4 players.  The game is pretty fun and all, but graphics are pretty weird.  This is no Mario Kart killer though.  Sorry to say this but yes I am using AKAIO.

EDIT: Finding someone on Wifi is pretty hard =(.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so my new quote. XD


----------



## PyroJames (Feb 26, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> CHARACTER LIST (will name the game If I dont know name)
> 
> Sonic (sonic the hedgehog...OBVIOUSLY)
> Tails (sonic the Hedgehog)
> ...



Thanks for posting this.   It would be nice if Sega brought back characters from Streets of Rage (preferably SoR1) for one of these cross-over games.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Agreed. The Streets of Rage series needs a revival. Just not with kangaroos and other random shit like #3, that kinda sucked compared to the first two.


----------



## outgum (Feb 26, 2010)

LAME! just got back from work and still no proper patch!
Bich be tripping balls!


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

So let's see now, I know it works on SuperCard, AKAIO and M3 Real. Now we just need the rest. Dx


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090,
i could not get it to work on EOS + clean mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> CHARACTER LIST (will name the game If I dont know name)
> 
> Sonic (sonic the hedgehog...OBVIOUSLY)
> Tails (sonic the Hedgehog)
> ...



you can view them at the SHOPPING


Spoiler













Spoiler










sonic flies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is just a screenshot of the game


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

You've maxed out the miles counter already? I haven't even got a working version yet. This sucks.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hax?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

PyroJames said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed!..or even from the Jet Set series! : D


----------



## noname9889 (Feb 26, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> CHARACTER LIST (will name the game If I dont know name)
> 
> Sonic (sonic the hedgehog...OBVIOUSLY)
> Tails (sonic the Hedgehog)
> ...



just to fill in the blank, the yellow pimp car is beat from jet set radio (also known as pure badass), and for those who dont know, curien mansion is a house of the dead spinoff


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> Hax?



If there are hacks out there, how about a GTA style hack that makes the damn thing work?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> You've maxed out the miles counter already? I haven't even got a working version yet. This sucks.


Cheat Code Crew. Whatdya expect


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

All the tracks for Grandprix


Spoiler



Monkey Cup 
-Bingo Party
-Lava Lair
-Monkey Target
-Thunder Deck

Samba Cup
-Sun Fair
-Highway Zero
-Deadly Route
-Ocean Ruin

Horror Cup
-Sewer Scrapes
-Lost Palace
-Sandy Drifts
-Rokkaku Hill

Egg Cup
-Rampart Road
-Dark Arsenal
-Jump Parade
-Pinball Highway

Grafitti Cup
-Shibuya Downtown
-Outer Forest
-Turbine Loop
-Treetops

Chao Cup


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. How about a Chrono Trigger style cheat code that makes the damn thing work then? Come on, it must be possible. I've been playing Mario Kart all night in an effort to settle my thirst for kart based racing goodness, but having finished every track a good three or four hundred times before (me and my buddies often go on all night multiplatform drunken Mario Kart marathons) I find myself in need of a fix for this so I can race somewhere new.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

*FINAL *CHARACTER LIST 

Sonic (sonic the hedgehog...OBVIOUSLY)
Tails (sonic the Hedgehog)
Dr Eggman (Sonic the Hedgehog...his voice in this game sucks)
Shadow
AiAi (super monkey ball)
Billy Hatcher!!
Amigo (from Samba De Amigo tongue.gif)
Knuckles *LOCKED*
Big (Sonic the hedgehog) *LOCKED*
Zobio (Curien Mansion) *LOCKED*
Beat (JET SET *EFFIN* RADIO)  *LOCKED*
Jacky Byant (virtura Fighter) *LOCKED*
Ulala (Space Channel 5) *LOCKED*
BD Joe (Crazy Taxi) *LOCKED*
Alex Kid! (from the "Alex Kid" series) *LOCKED*
Ryo Hazuki! (on a bike!!) (Shenmue) *LOCKED*
Chuih (Chu Chu Rocket) *LOCKED*
Mobo (Bonanza Bros) *LOCKED*
Opa-Opa (Fantasy Zone) *LOCKED*


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, you better hope someone will step up and do something about it (which is not the case for NA/EU DS scene)


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you go about creating these cheat codes, anyway? If it's something relatively simple I'll take a whack at it myself if it gets the job done. I'm eager to see a game with Sonic in it that doesn't completely suck cheesey whale wang.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

looks like this is a job for NAR-....

nah..let's not.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

Blaze163,






\

then you might like this !!!
super sonic


----------



## lizard81288 (Feb 26, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> Djermegandre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




worked for me


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 26, 2010)

I find it amazing that it's the exact same game as it's console brothers. All the tracks, all the characters, except for the 360 bonus characters it's the exact same. That's just great.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 26, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> *FINAL *CHARACTER LIST
> 
> Sonic (sonic the hedgehog...OBVIOUSLY)
> Tails (sonic the Hedgehog)
> ...



they forget amy rose? wtf?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Blaze163,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## granville (Feb 26, 2010)

He's making codes the hard way here, since it doesn't work in no$. Code making is usually done using emulators, and the no$ debugger is very efficient at it. But since the game doesn't work in that, he's stuck using desmume, which is a kickass emulator and FAR superior in accuracy to no$, but it's just harder to make codes for.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amy is there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



driving a pink car


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

how did he get the Super Sonic Sprites??? @[email protected]


----------



## Rayder (Feb 26, 2010)

The character list was posted by me yesterday in another thread.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 26, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah it would be werid if she was not thorugh casue she's in the consle versions as well. but anyway good luck everyone trying to find the cyclon ds evo workaround.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

WAIT A MINUTE


But winning is only part of the fun in Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing! Each character has a specific All Star move – *such as Super Sonic*, Banana Blitz and Tails Tornado – that allows a quick way for competitors to get back into the race! Power ups and weapons can also be collected around the tracks and used against the opposition to ensure they don’t become a threat to that number one position.

- Official Sega Website


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








there you go...
she is here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





----

supersonic is what i get after using the items you get from the treasure box
it is a STAR item

EDIT: i will come back with a screen shot


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 26, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn for a ds version the graphics are crisp clear holy shit. i am so going watch the intro one this gets fixed like a fixed dog.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

amy rose added to the list


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm sorry but this is how I feel right now


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but this is how I feel right now



poor shadow... he got pwnched!! and eggman also got pwneched too LOL!! but who gives a crap about eggman poor poor shadow.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

Shadow is a self absorbed asshole.

he deserved it


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 26, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Shadow is a self absorbed asshole.
> 
> he deserved it



nah eggman is like that way more casue he wants his own eggtopia or something like that it should be the other way around eggmans first then shadow last.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

there you go.. front view of the super sonic


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 26, 2010)

looks like everyones super soinc racing here.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> looks like everyones super soinc racing here.



i like using supersonic - autopilots
all i need to spam is " L " to catch up with the rest of the contestants


Granville,
hahaha... yeah 4 hour sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the only tougher part for using desmume would be locating the pointer address
however, that wasn;t much of an issue!
it was just wasting another 5-10 minutes


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 26, 2010)

THE ARM 7 FIX ALSO MAKES ESTPOLIS WORK WITH ACEKARD2i AKAIO 1.5.1


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah christ, I leave the site for five minutes to go make some toast and I get back to images of Super Sonic to remind me that this game is fucking awesome...but I still can't play it. It's like pushing a baby in a stroller down the chocolate aisle at your local supermarket, pausing so he can take a good long look at every item on every shelf, and then walking away without getting him anything. God damn it...I hope this gets fixed soon. Otherwise my woman of choice is gonna have a tough time cheering me up in the morning.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 26, 2010)

OMFG OMFG [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]! This game works on Supercard DSONE with EOS SP 1!!

I did a little experimenting and found a solution for Supercard users. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Refer to this guide on Applying the Arm7: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=90078

*FOR SUPERCARD USERS WITH EOS SP 1: *

0) Get the Arm7.bin from one of the latest games such as: Ace Attorney: Investigations. To get the Arm7.bin from Ace Attorney, open up DSLazy, insert Rom, unpack, move the Arm7 to your desktop and there it is. 

1) Use the Max Crass Method to apply the Arm7.bin. To get all the tools you need to apply the Arm7.bin, go here for the download link: http://www.mediafire.com/?tcbcmilyjnw

2) 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Open DSLazy which is in the DSLazy folder..
> 
> Click the ... button and browse for your Incredible_Hulk.nds file.. Click OK
> 
> ...



3) Run the game in CLEAN MODE. IT *WILL NOT* work if you run the game with Patch mode on.

4) Have fun and Enjoy!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> looks like everyones super soinc racing here.



The Wii Version was actually pretty good!


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Feb 26, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I find it amazing that it's the exact same game as it's console brothers. All the tracks, all the characters, except for the 360 bonus characters it's the exact same. That's just great.


Wow, that is so great to hear. I was really worried they'd slack off on the DS version.


----------



## adrian2040 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> OMFG OMFG [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]! This game works on Supercard DSONE with EOS SP 1!!
> 
> I did a little experimenting and found a solution for Supercard users.
> 
> ...



You don't even need the arm7.bin fix. You just need to play in clean mode. SUPERCARD USERS ONLY


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 26, 2010)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sfg (Feb 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Too bad this doesn't work on Cyclo. Stealth Mode seems to be a worthless piece of shit.



Some people are hopelessly clueless.

Stealth Mode is NOT supposed to be a solution for all kinds of anti-piracy. That's impossible. 
It's just for a specific type of anti-piracy. Get that already! 

Christ, every time a game doesn't work on Cyclo there must be someone crying that Stealth Mode doesn't works. It works just fine for the purpose it was made.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

sfg said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What DOES stealth mode do? I have a Cyclo and I don't even know what it does. What does it fix? 

Any news on a fix for this yet?


----------



## outgum (Feb 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> sfg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your whole Flashcart and DS go invisible.
Obvious Troll is Obvious.


----------



## hey_suburbia (Feb 26, 2010)

If you're playing as Ulala, make sure to tuck those pigtails under your headset...

Too soon?


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

No seriously. I genuinely don't know what it does. I'm not trolling, I just never looked into it. It's obviously a way of getting around ways of the latest games detected whether or not they're being played on a flash card, but how does it work? And what does it actually fix? I've not noticed any change in my Evo's performance since I updated the firmware to include Stealth Mode features.


----------



## outgum (Feb 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> No seriously. I genuinely don't know what it does. I'm not trolling, I just never looked into it. It's obviously a way of getting around ways of the latest games detected whether or not they're being played on a flash card, but how does it work? And what does it actually fix? I've not noticed any change in my Evo's performance since I updated the firmware to include Stealth Mode features.



NONONONONONO I was trolling YOU lol.
I actually dont know, Im a R4 and soon to be M3i Zero User, so i dont know.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 26, 2010)

@I am r4ymond, It does work on the DSONE SDHC with EOS SP without the arm7 fix.
Settings are SD Speed 1 to 3 anything above doesnt work, Save size any and Run Mode Clean.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Someone really needs to get in here and fix this mess. FFFFFF


----------



## outgum (Feb 26, 2010)

On short notice this is what i found on Stealth Mode, its not much really >_>


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Stealth Mode
> 
> Stealth Mode is a powerful new feature exclusive to CycloDS Evolution, targeted at defeating a new type of "anti-tamper" protection which has appeared in recent games. Previously the only way to defeat this protection was through complex software cracks, being extremely time consuming to create and entirely different for each game, meaning considerable delays for users given the likelihood of a proliferation of titles featuring this protection. CycloDS Evolution's automated solution provides a means for instantaneous playback of these titles without any need for the user to patch or alter the ROM files in any way.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Cheers Outgum.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 26, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> @I am r4ymond, It does work on the DSONE SDHC with EOS SP without the arm7 fix.
> Settings are SD Speed 1 to 3 anything above doesnt work, Save size 64K and Run Mode Clean.



Oh man ._.

Did a few experiments for nothing. Well, okay, I'll try that method and see if it'll work. I probably set the speed to something higher.


----------



## sfg (Feb 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've not noticed any change in my Evo's performance since I updated the firmware to include Stealth Mode features.



It's for the Metaforic anti-piracy system which adds lots of checks to the game code which are time consuming to remove by hand. Basically, if a game uses this anti-piracy it will work right from the start on the Cyclo with Stealth Mode while others would have to wait for fixes. You'll just not have access to the enhanced menu. 
And TC stated that once a crack is available for such a game they add it to the loader so Stealth Mode would no longer be needed for that game and you'll have access to the Enhanced Menu. 

That's all. But remember, ONLY for Metaforic protected games.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

sfg said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any examples of this type of AP? Isn't COP one of them?


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 26, 2010)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> If you're playing as Ulala, make sure to tuck those pigtails under your headset...
> 
> Too soon?


I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you're referring to the Sea World trainer who got killed by an orca.  Am I right?

And I too would like to see a list of games that Stealth Mode works for.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

This is starting to feel like Spirit Tracks all over again.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> This is starting to feel like Spirit Tracks all over again.



I was thinking more like COP The Recruit myself. That took an age to fix since every time we fixed one AP, another twenty odd showed up out of nowhere. 

Does anyone even know what the cause of the problem is yet?


----------



## outgum (Feb 26, 2010)

Imma go out on a limb here too....
Since we are all waiting for this to get fixed, 
I would like to direct you over Here >>>>> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=210...p;#entry2621601
And maybe enter in the pokemon Tourney? lol

Consider it... Inflight entertainment?


----------



## Naruto123 (Feb 26, 2010)

don't nobody forget M&L BIS


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 26, 2010)

Naruto123 said:
			
		

> don't nobody forget M&L BIS


It's been fixed for like 5 months now


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 26, 2010)

No...it's beginning to feel as if it's Mario Kart. It's not even close to being similar to Spirit Tracks.

*800th POST!!*


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Naruto123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it took ages to get it working in the first place. That was what Naruto123 was getting at.


----------



## outgum (Feb 26, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> No...it's beginning to feel as if it's Mario Kart. It's not even close to being similar to Spirit Tracks.
> 
> *800th POST!!*



Grats on your 800th post, your climbing the ladder!

Also yeah... No where NEAR Spirit tracks, that was freaking psycho!
this is a nice relax NOT noob storm ~Phew~


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hopefully the PC version will be done soon. =P I guess that can hold me over.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 26, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the graphics are great to me. It's as if I'm living the old days again with all of my Pirating friends Multiplayer-ing on Mario Kart.


----------



## Dwight (Feb 26, 2010)

Geez I didn't expect this game to get so much of a response. Hell, I'll give it a try now just because this thread is so damn huge.


----------



## game2009 (Feb 26, 2010)

Will the game eventually get to work properly on no$gba?  M&L:BIS was originally thought to be hopeless, but now it works properly on no$gba.

Surely this game will eventually work, right?


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 26, 2010)

It's an ok game. Although it still relies on the Mario Kart item where the last person gets the best items usually, a few races i won because of super sonic, while in first i was spammed with like 6 red missiles lol and got to like 6th place.


----------



## Cortador (Feb 26, 2010)

Sup guys

So i just got here and i really don't want to read through 19 pages to see if there is a fix available already. Are there any fixes available right now?


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 26, 2010)

Depend on which flash cart you have.  I believe there are fixes for Supercard, AK2, and M3i.


----------



## outgum (Feb 26, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> It's an ok game. Although it still relies on the Mario Kart item where the last person gets the best items usually, a few races i won because of super sonic, while in first i was spammed with like 6 red missiles lol and got to like 6th place.



So in other words.

Owned.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 26, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much lol.


----------



## ericling (Feb 26, 2010)

I think all the previous game, the games that have the most AP is COP The Recruit.
Games like M&L BIS fix after some while and Spirit Track train control also fix just some days. It is pretty easy. Erm. I feel like This game:Sonic Racing's ap not as much as COP The Recruit since some flashcart like Acekard (AKAIO) and some other flashcart can run this game.


----------



## Raika (Feb 26, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> adrian2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it works clean only for him. It works clean for me as well. You just need to set the SD speed to no more than 3, or it wouldn't work.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

THANKS Raika! i got it to work on SUPERCARD

this is what works for me

-CLEAN ROM (non patched or anything)
-EOS 
-CLEAN MODE
-SAVE 512KB
-SD CARD READ SPEED x2


----------



## nugundam0079 (Feb 26, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> THANKS Raika! i got it to work on SUPERCARD
> 
> this is what works for me
> 
> ...


any news on super card lite?


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 26, 2010)

Has anyone tried uploading a working save file from the AceKard 2i? It'd be worth testing it on other flash cards that can actually manage to get to the "Save Data Could Not...." screen (with or without patch).

It's worth a shot IMO


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can't help you, sir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have got no SC lite..


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

mariomaniac33 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried uploading a working save file from the AceKard 2i? It'd be worth testing it on other flash cards that can actually manage to get to the "Save Data Could Not...." screen (with or without patch).
> 
> It's worth a shot IMO


http://rydian.net/sasasr_sav.zip

An AK2i save file, I replaced the ARM7 with the one from the (E) release of Miles Edgeworth, if it matters.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 26, 2010)

Dont mean to point out the obvious but i read somewhere else that someone got it working with an original R4 with ysmenu i tried this and can confirm thats its BS lol doesnt work with R4 1.18 either iv not seen many people posting bout R4 so i thought id post this


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Too bad us R4 users don't get much attention, but I hope there's a fix soon, very soon.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Feb 26, 2010)

A fix for m3i?


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> A fix for m3i?


M3i Fix is the same as the M3 fix. Use the Arm7 From Miles Edgeworth.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone fancy some mario kart whilst we wait? lol



Spoiler



my FC is 3823-8591-5891


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> Anyone fancy some mario kart whilst we wait? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually playing the PC version while I wait. but fuck this lag. DX


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 26, 2010)

So any one with a Cyclo ds can know there is a v1.57 BETA 3 up on the official forum.  I have tested a clean dump of Sonic & Sega all stars on it up to the tutorial and so far every thing seems fine.  I will update if i find any problems but it would seem it is all fixed up.

Update:  Did the first single player cup and at the end of the 4th track i froze up.  It is to late for me to try and replicate this as i am going to bed.  Just be ready for this error to possibly happen to you.


----------



## Csokis (Feb 26, 2010)

R4 solution (google translated from spain), http://tinyurl.com/ykfo42b


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Csokis said:
			
		

> R4 solution (google translated from spain), http://tinyurl.com/ykfo42b


Now for R4i


----------



## Ryu Sparda (Feb 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> An AK2i save file, I replaced the ARM7 with the one from the (E) release of Miles Edgeworth, if it matters.


Arghhhh, don't work(((


----------



## zeromac (Feb 26, 2010)

Whoah i didn't know people gave such a shit about this game...


----------



## old_darkness (Feb 26, 2010)

CycloDS Evolution v1.57 BETA 3 firmware has been released for testing, changes include:
Added 24-hour clock setting to config.xml
Fixed NOR bug with 3in1+
Game compatibility fixes (4702, 4708 and others)


----------



## snuitergup (Feb 26, 2010)

Csokis said:
			
		

> R4 solution (google translated from spain), http://tinyurl.com/ykfo42b


Does this work for r4i?

The next time I'll just buy an ak -_-


----------



## nugundam0079 (Feb 26, 2010)

I tried the DSLAZY way and switched out the arm 7-still no good.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

snuitergup said:
			
		

> Csokis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't I tried, we're in the same effin' boat here.


----------



## SolDav (Feb 26, 2010)

Csokis said:
			
		

> R4 solution (google translated from spain), http://tinyurl.com/ykfo42b


So it just works using YSmenu? I'll try it, but I'm reluctant...


----------



## snuitergup (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> snuitergup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... And i think we have to wait a day or something... r4i isn't used so much I think


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

snuitergup said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, I just hope we can get a fix soon, PC version lags like hell.


----------



## Maxkhoon (Feb 26, 2010)

mine's R4 YS menu, cant get it work...........


----------



## snuitergup (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> snuitergup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Downloaded?

If it's good I think I'm just going to buy it for the wii...


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

The next time I'll just buy an ak -_-
[/quote]
It doesn't I tried, we're in the same effin' boat here.
[/quote]
Yes... And i think we have to wait a day or something... r4i isn't used so much I think
[/quote]
Indeed, I just hope we can get a fix soon, PC version lags like hell.
[/quote]
Downloaded?

If it's good I think I'm just going to buy it for the wii...
[/quote]
The game itself is great. I'd recommend it.


----------



## snuitergup (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, then I'll just buy it on the wii... there's online play...

I'll go search for a site with a r4i fix/patch or something else that works.

Edit: I give up


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> Too bad us R4 users don't get much attention, but I hope there's a fix soon, very soon.



HAHAHAHA. I feel sorry for you, bro.

No wait, I don't. Your own fault for actually buying an R4.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're trying to make me feel bad for having a R4i, you're failing miserably.


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I just had to reply to the attention seeking post.
Also, could you stop replying to EVERY post in this thread. You only joined yesterday. Lurk moar.


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

Bridgy84 said:
			
		

> So any one with a Cyclo ds can know there is a v1.57 BETA 3 up on the official forum.  I have tested a clean dump of Sonic & Sega all stars on it up to the tutorial and so far every thing seems fine.  I will update if i find any problems but it would seem it is all fixed up.
> 
> Update:  Did the first single player cup and at the end of the 4th track i froze up.  It is to late for me to try and replicate this as i am going to bed.  Just be ready for this error to possibly happen to you.




hi m8,
do you have the new 1.57 beta 3 file as the cyclo site isnt loading up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks


----------



## jackdanielchan (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay for AK2i owners if not already been said....

USE THE ARM7 PATCH. THEN LOAD WITH AKAIO 1.5.1, AND USE DMA MODE (HOLD X BEFORE LOADING)

I think that sums it up... Probably best to put this somewhere where everyone can see... And do the same with other cartridge solutions...


----------



## RelmM (Feb 26, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoring your false sense of worth with your high post count again, Prowler485? Tsk tsk... XD


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Heh. Anyways, I'll just wait since trolls will be trolls.


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2010)

RelmM said:
			
		

> Whoring your false sense of worth with your high post count again, Prowler485? Tsk tsk... XD



I love it when people say that.
They automatically assume I'm only saying this because of my post count


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 26, 2010)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> dorian7890 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No joy for me, "saved data could not be accessed" if I don't hold down X, 2 white screens if I do hold it down.


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

Bridgy84 said:
			
		

> So any one with a Cyclo ds can know there is a v1.57 BETA 3 up on the official forum.  I have tested a clean dump of Sonic & Sega all stars on it up to the tutorial and so far every thing seems fine.  I will update if i find any problems but it would seem it is all fixed up.
> 
> Update:  Did the first single player cup and at the end of the 4th track i froze up.  It is to late for me to try and replicate this as i am going to bed.  Just be ready for this error to possibly happen to you.



dont work.. freezes after first mission and also been reported it freezes on 4th race. Stealth dont work and does same with trimmed and untrimmed rom


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

SolDav said:
			
		

> Csokis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the file it links to in there on step 1...has been removed


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 26, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Bridgy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.mediafire.com/?yidokqnymyf


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks m8.. but i managed to find it eventually. appreciate the help though


----------



## Csokis (Feb 26, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> the file it links to in there on step 1...has been removed


No, not deleted, http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1G9PPFBQ


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

Csokis said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks m8


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

No working on  R4 1.18, just a black screen thats all
YSmenu R4 (newest) i get that stupud error with that: Reload game
No fix yet for r4?

Good game for Wii it is btw
But i dont play on it often
Thats why i have the DS version

Tip: Download it before that law will forbid it


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Just completed the GP mode on Advanced in the PC port, so I see there's no progress whatsoever?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 26, 2010)

R4+YS. Can play BiS. get ErrCode = 4. Reset System. I take it everyone else is getting this?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> Just completed the GP mode on Advanced in the PC port, so I see there's no progress whatsoever?


Dont keep posting for no reason

On a side note game works on my acekard 2i and im loving it


----------



## snuitergup (Feb 26, 2010)

Read a few pages back hondje... there are some people who have it working with ys menu.

But no... there's no fix yet for r4(i)


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> R4+YS. Can play BiS. get ErrCode = 4. Reset System. I take it everyone else is getting this?


That error was it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BiS? and that is...

Please reset system indeed


----------



## Depravo (Feb 26, 2010)

hondje43 said:
			
		

> No working on  R4 1.18, just a black screen thats all
> YSmenu R4 (newest) i get that stupud error with that: Reload game
> No fix yet for r4?


No there isn't. Ignore the trolls who say otherwise.


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

snuitergup said:
			
		

> Read a few pages back hondje... there are some people who have it working with ys menu.
> 
> But no... there's no fix yet for r4(i)


Fail, YSmenu NO work!!!
Maybe if i do my last trick
i HOPE it works

edit: Sadly it doesnt


----------



## bennyroger (Feb 26, 2010)

My son loves this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Up and running on Acekard (arm7 plus hold x), R4i Ultra (same as aki), DSTT (arm7 plus dma change), M3DSReal(arm7fix)

EditSTT crash after a short while.
Acekard 2i works just fine, just a bit annoying that you have to press X at startup and if you close the lid it does not come back again.
R4i Ultra (this card is an acekard clone and works like the acekard)
M3DSReal everything is fine


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

bennyroger said:
			
		

> My son loves this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!
Arm7 isnt supposedto work on a M3/R4
It its truly working on M3
Its also should on a R4


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

bennyroger said:
			
		

> My son loves this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean by dma change in dstt?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=71613


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pressing  (or the Select button) will bring you to the Option menu for that game, where you can toggle cheats, softreset, and DMA mode.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

on dstt are you on ysmenu?


----------



## snuitergup (Feb 26, 2010)

Where do you have to put Arm7.bin in your DSTT menu?


----------



## Depravo (Feb 26, 2010)

snuitergup said:
			
		

> Where do you have to put Arm7.bin in your DSTT menu?


Inside the Sonic & Sega All Stars Racing ROM.


----------



## bennyroger (Feb 26, 2010)

When I wrote M3 I meant the M3DSReal not the R4 version.
I can not get it to work with Ysmenu. On the DSTT its extremely slow.....
Best cart to use so far M3DSReal and Acekard. M3DSReal does not need any key pressing etc... just the Arm7fix


----------



## snuitergup (Feb 26, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> snuitergup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... Has someone a link for the download??


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

hondje43 said:
			
		

> bennyroger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




does using this method with the Arm7, also make it work using the latest 1.57 beta 3 on cyclods?


----------



## Depravo (Feb 26, 2010)

snuitergup said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the ROM or the ARM7 file? NO, as they're both copyrighted material. Here's the link for a tool that can extract the ARM7 file from one ROM and insert it into another - http://dev-scene.com/NDS/Dslazy


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 26, 2010)

Just a heads-up for CycloDS users (if it hasn't already been mentioned -- didn't read the 23 pages worth of replies), but Team Cyclops has already released a new beta firmware that supposedly fixes issues related to playing this game on their card. I haven't tested it firsthand, but...there it is.

Source


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

bennyroger said:
			
		

> My son loves this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tried the arm7 on my R4i and I still got the Load ROM err=-4.


----------



## snuitergup (Feb 26, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> snuitergup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah okay I was doing it right after all xd Thanks for the link.

Okay I don't get anything of that Dslazy... can someone explain?


----------



## Bowser-jr (Feb 26, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Just a heads-up for CycloDS users (if it hasn't already been mentioned -- didn't read the 23 pages worth of replies), but Team Cyclops has already released a new beta firmware that supposedly fixes issues related to playing this game on their card. I haven't tested it firsthand, but...there it is.
> 
> Source



so we can't use the arm7 thing to make it work on the cycloDS?


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Just a heads-up for CycloDS users (if it hasn't already been mentioned -- didn't read the 23 pages worth of replies), but Team Cyclops has already released a new beta firmware that supposedly fixes issues related to playing this game on their card. I haven't tested it firsthand, but...there it is.
> 
> Source




still dotn work properly. Freezes after first mission and also reported to freeze around the 4th race 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wonder if using the Arm7 patch will help ?


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

what Arm7 do we need...and i will give it a go on the cyclods using 1.57 beta 3 ..before i have to go to work..and report if it helps on here


----------



## Depravo (Feb 26, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> what Arm7 do we need...and i will give it a go on the cyclods using 1.57 beta 3 ..before i have to go to work..and report if it helps on here


I used the ARM7 from the (E) version of the recent Miles Edgeworth game to get it running on the AceKard2i (AKAIO).


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks m8.. will try that then. 
Do i also use this http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=913  to patch the Arm7 into the rom then ?


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

using Miles Edgeworth Arm7 to patch and using it on cyclods 1.57 beta 3... it gives the "save data could not be accessed. Please turn off and reinsert the ds card" error  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





same with using the simcity jap Arm7 patch too


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> using Miles Edgeworth Arm7 to patch and using it on cyclods 1.57 beta 3... it gives the "save data could not be accessed. Please turn off and reinsert the ds card" error


I got that the first time on my AK2i but simply soft-reset and started it again and it played.

Does the cycloDS have an alternate DMA mode option when loading?  That's what you have to do on the AK2i.


----------



## snuitergup (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you need the E version to let it work?


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i reset and was still the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i dont know if it has a alternate DMA loader..but it has stealth mode...ill try that


hmmm that dont seem to work either.. get same error


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Does the cycloDS have an alternate DMA mode option when loading?  That's what you have to do on the AK2i.



I believe their version of it is called "Stealth mode." Starting the game in stealth mode might clear up those problems. Don't know for sure.


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

so to sum it up for cyclods...

rom = dont work
using 1.57 beta 3 = gets to certain point in game and freezes
using trimmed rom in 1.57 beta 3 = gets to certain point in game and freezes
using trimmed rom and stealth in 1.57 beta 3 = gets to certain point in game and freezes
using rom with Miles Edgeworth Arm7 in 1.57 beta 3 = "save data could not be accessed...blah blah" error
using rom with simcity Jap Arm7 in 1.57 beta 3 = "save data could not be accessed...blah blah" error


----------



## Rosales (Feb 26, 2010)

Is there a DSTT fix yet ;_;? I'm seeing R4 and Cyclo fixes but nothing for DSTT.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope it will works for R4 and other flashcart someday.

P.S. I am almost mad for taking so long for the R4 version.


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

for cyclods users....  TeamCyclops are aware of the issue and will be fixing it tomorrow


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

Neil.GBX said:
			
		

> P.S. I am almost mad for taking so long for the R4 version.


It's been out for _less than 24 hours_.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 26, 2010)

*All right, well, Team Cyclops has already responded to the issues still related to getting the game working on the Evo:* _"Oops - there is indeed still a problem with 4708. We've tracked down the bug already, however as its now outside of working hours (not to mention a Friday night ) we'll need to wait until tomorrow to prepare the next release."_

So, keep an eye out tomorrow for yet another beta. Still pretty damned impressive how fast their response time was, considering the game hadn't even been out yet for a full day. You _can_ still, of course, play the first cup without any issues, so if folks are curious to check the game out, they can at least get a taste before a true fix is in. I like the game...more than I thought I would. There are some really good tracks so far. The drifting isn't nearly as bad as it seemed to be in the demo -- not sure why that is. I look forward to fooling around with it more. Lots of cool features in the menu.


----------



## ericling (Feb 26, 2010)

Confirm run in Akaio 1.5.
But you cant make it standby, close it but not turn off. When you put it into standby,then you open back, it turn to 2black screen. Any fix? =D


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> Confirm run in Akaio 1.5.
> But you cant make it standby, close it but not turn off. When you put it into standby,then you open back, it turn to 2black screen. Any fix? =D


No.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> Confirm run in Akaio 1.5.
> But you cant make it standby, close it but not turn off. When you put it into standby,then you open back, it turn to 2black screen. Any fix? =D



then don't do it... is just a small issue!
the most important thing is having the mass to play the game


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2010)

Can someone show the working of the R$ version of this game.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Tried the last "R4" version on my R4i SDHC, still nothing. Load ROM err=-4


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> Tried the last "R4" version on my R4i SDHC, still nothing. Load ROM err=-4


This is why you should research before buying shit.. sorry bro thats how life is


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If someone would look into the exact problem, then it could be fixed?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice the if you wrote. Since there is no team support all you can do is hope *if *somebody does something


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone having trouble finding players online? I can't seem to find any...


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 26, 2010)

Finally got it working on AK2.1 with AKAIO 1.5 - did the AMR7 swap and have to hold *A* when I boot it, as holding X gives me white screens.


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 26, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Finally got it working on AK2.1 with AKAIO 1.5 - did the AMR7 swap and have to hold *A* when I boot it, as holding X gives me white screens.


Odd when I held the A button I kept getting white screens but when I held the X button it worked fine


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Typical. I wake up to find posts saying 'yay, its been fixed for cyclo users' and it turns out it still doesn't work. But at least the Cyclo boys are working on it, can't imagine it'll take them long. Gotta love the support the Evo gets.

Does the new firmware let you play in quick race mode or something without freezing? Is it just the cup that goes screwy 'cause if it is I could just mess around on that til the new firmware arrives later today.


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah it indeed DOESNT!!!!
R4 fix nao!

Arm7 patch doesnt work for it
So neither for the M3 or al other R4 Clones


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 26, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> *All right, well, Team Cyclops has already responded to the issues still related to getting the game working on the Evo:* _"Oops - there is indeed still a problem with 4708. We've tracked down the bug already, however as its now outside of working hours (not to mention a Friday night ) we'll need to wait until tomorrow to prepare the next release."_
> 
> So, keep an eye out tomorrow for yet another beta. Still pretty damned impressive how fast their response time was, considering the game hadn't even been out yet for a full day. You _can_ still, of course, play the first cup without any issues, so if folks are curious to check the game out, they can at least get a taste before a true fix is in. I like the game...more than I thought I would. There are some really good tracks so far. The drifting isn't nearly as bad as it seemed to be in the demo -- not sure why that is. I look forward to fooling around with it more. Lots of cool features in the menu.


its friday night.. but its only 1.17pm here. wonder where teamcyclops is situated? so if they about 7 hours ahead of us in uk.. maybe morning there, will be late tonight in the uk


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Typical. I wake up to find posts saying 'yay, its been fixed for cyclo users' and it turns out it still doesn't work. But at least the Cyclo boys are working on it, can't imagine it'll take them long. Gotta love the support the Evo gets.
> 
> Does the new firmware let you play in quick race mode or something without freezing? Is it just the cup that goes screwy 'cause if it is I could just mess around on that til the new firmware arrives later today.


It freezes after you do one race in "quick race mode" it saves your stats however.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 26, 2010)

guess ill be seeing an EDGE update coming soon as well


----------



## Tekky (Feb 26, 2010)

this game is more fun on the DS then the Wii


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, as I just found out to my cost. But the good news is that this game is fucking awesome, it looks to be well worth the wait. So at least I can play the first 8 tracks. Albeit one at a time, rebooting the system after every race. But it's a start. 

Questionoes stealth mode kick in automatically on games where it makes a difference or is there something I have to do to activate it?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> guess ill be an EDGE update coming soon as well


nope they will release their update when cyclo releases their final version of their firmware


----------



## Zenith94 (Feb 26, 2010)

It works for me on the Evolution firmware for the Supercard DSONE. You just have to change the way the game runs from patch to clean.


----------



## wolfdude (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys, this is my first post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, I tried the ARM7 fix with DSLazy and it works great in my M3DS Real. I used the Miles Edgeworth arm7.bin file and updated firmware to the latest one (v4.7g - 23/02/2010). At times like this I luv my M3DS Real a lot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This game is great, Mario Kart is still better but it's nice to play a good MK clone. I just wish there were more racers per race...they shoud have allowed 8 racers instead of only 6. But the game has nice graphics and sound, some extras and it's a lot of fun! This year is going to be great for SEGA and Nintendo!


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, this was certainly worth the wait. It allows me to fulfill one of my life long ambitions: shooting Big The Cat with a rocket launcher.


----------



## belmont_alucard (Feb 26, 2010)

any fix/patch released to R4 already?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

Zenith94 said:
			
		

> It works for me on the Evolution firmware for the Supercard DSONE. You just have to change the way the game runs from patch to clean.



and also the SD card read/write speed should not exceed x3


belmont_alucard,
NO


----------



## deesto (Feb 26, 2010)

What is working for me on Acekard2i:
- Latest AKAIO 1.5.1 loader
- ARM7 fix using 4719 Ace Attorney Investigations - Miles Edgeworth (US) as 'donor' and 4707 - Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing (U)(BAHAMUT) as 'patient'
- Hold down 'X' while loading the game

Seems to work fine ... would be nice if I didn't have to hold X while loading every time ... if anyone has a fix for that, please LMK.


----------



## HunterJ (Feb 26, 2010)

it wont work on my AK2i Akaio 1.5 with the Arm7 whats it called and it patched fine and i tried but it not working!!!
are there any other patches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks


----------



## markvn (Feb 26, 2010)

deesto said:
			
		

> What is working for me on Acekard2i:
> - Latest AKAIO 1.5.1 loader
> - ARM7 fix using 4719 Ace Attorney Investigations - Miles Edgeworth (US) as 'donor' and 4707 - Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing (U)(BAHAMUT) as 'patient'
> - Hold down 'X' while loading the game
> ...



Anyone tested this on EZ Flash Vi yet? (it doesn't work with the arm7.bin of sim city inserted)


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

If the TTDS fix is out, it may be usefull for the R4 Users too, if they have YSmenu


----------



## Nasmds (Feb 26, 2010)

Newbie here

Been keeping track of this one and I've tested it for the TTDS.  ARM7 change does not work, still getting loading error code.  Even tried different ARM7's Simcity and ACE, still no go.

Is waiting patiently for a TTDS fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S. Love you work guys, keep it up!  cheers


----------



## hey_suburbia (Feb 26, 2010)

Game working great for me on Acekard w/ 1.5.1 and the ARM 7 patch.

Played 8 Grand Prix races.

Just to clarify, standby and WiFi will not work with the patch, correct?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

How to fix the game:
Acekard 2/i:Arm 7 Fix of Sim City - TESTED BY ME
M3i Zero/Real:Arm 7 Fix Of Sim City - TESTED BY ME
DSTT:Version V.1.17a12+Arm 7 Of Rom 2337+Soft Reset And DMA Disabled(Not YSMenu) - WILL TEST IN    
20 MINS
CycloDS Evolution:Wait for the next beta - CANNOT TEST ATM


----------



## pokemonxd8 (Feb 26, 2010)

When will there be a patch for DSTT?


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> How to fix the game:
> Acekard 2/i:Arm 7 Fix of Sim City - TESTED BY ME
> M3i Zero/Real:Arm 7 Fix Of Sim City - TESTED BY ME
> DSTT:Version V.1.17a12+Arm 7 Of Rom 2337+Soft Reset And DMA Disabled(Not YSMenu) - WILL TEST IN
> ...


YSMenu is TTDS >_>
and why not 1337 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will test it with YSmenu


----------



## Morty464 (Feb 26, 2010)

still not working on M3 DS real ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

hondje43 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure about YSMenu but you can give it a shot


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> hondje43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will confirm if done
omg i unpacked it with DSlazy, it said something bout tracks and traps O_O
Now will try to make it work

Confirmed: Not working


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Feb 26, 2010)

need a fix for itouch, oh well


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

ill do it. my school is closed for the snowstorm.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

ChrisMCNBVA said:
			
		

> need a fix for itouch, oh well


iTouch works with the arm7 patch with simcity(J)


----------



## DarkDragonDX (Feb 26, 2010)

I can play the game without any problems on M3 Real/Zero.
I change the arm7.bin with the arm7.bin of Mario&Sonic at the olympic winter games and it works perfectly!
The only thing what wouldn't work is the single card game (doesn't work in normal and ds download mode)


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ChrisMCNBVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried that with arm7 program, but for some reason it didn't work


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think there are two roms floating around they have a small difference but mabye thats whats causing problems in the arm7 not working


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I think there are two roms floating around they have a small difference but mabye thats whats causing problems in the arm7 not working



if thats true, then its gonna be hard to find BOTH.


----------



## Kasumi Yawa (Feb 26, 2010)

It work on my SuperCard SHDC.
With eOS SP1 Mode Clean


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

YSmenu: Confirmed: Not working


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

ok, so the arm7 with 2337 does not work on DSTT:Version V.1.17a12+Arm 7 Of Rom 2337+Soft Reset And DMA Disabled WITH YSMenu.


----------



## Nasmds (Feb 26, 2010)

crap just noticed I forgot my usb (TTDS adapter) at home now I can't try anything!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's going to be a long day, damnit.


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> ok, so the arm7 with 2337 does not work on DSTT:Version V.1.17a12+Arm 7 Of Rom 2337+Soft Reset And DMA Disabled WITH YSMenu.


Correct: error = Load rom ercode=-4
Please reset system
Neither with Both, or only reset

I tried and tried but no


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

hondje43 said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe i should try other arm 7's?

just a suggestion.


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> hondje43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could try it will all roms but 2337 and Miles Edgeworth (U)
Good luck then, i just want a fix thats all


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

hondje43 said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that i WON'T do. maybe other games. lol

just a question. are we sure its a SAV problem AP?


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe... on R4 I get a black screen when starting up
With YSmenu i get uhm that error


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

im currently trying out mario and sonic at the olympic winter games arm7.

and maybe arm9 too just for testing.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

try ROM 1292


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> try ROM 1292



which is... megaman star force?

ok ill come back in 5.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> hondje43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm is save related issue


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> I can confirm is save related issue



thanks elixer.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah, i would test but dont have a dstt, only ak2i and m3i0


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got an r4.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Any news on the Cyclo front yet or are we still eagerly awaiting fw 1.57B4?


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

okay got some results back.

NOTE: im using r4 and YSMenu

1.mario and sonic at the olympic winter games with arm7 and arm9 loads [slow as hell] but gives a white screen after that.

[no DMA and No reset. same results with DMA enabled...]

2.mario and sonic at the olympic winter games with arm7 does NOT load. gives an error code=-4.

3. currently trying out MMSF 2 Dragon arm7/arm7 +arm9

will edit when i have more results.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 26, 2010)

Is there a patch out for acekard 2i or fw update to load it?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Is there a patch out for acekard 2i or fw update to load it?


Use the simcity arm7 fix


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

The ARM9 is the main game program.
Good luck getting it to run after swapping that.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The ARM9 is the main game program.
> Good luck getting it to run after swapping that.



at least it loaded. XD

EDIT: bah im giving up. im tired. i'll just wait for a freaking patch.


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> okay got some results back.
> 
> NOTE: im using r4 and YSMenu
> 
> ...


Dude, its Sonic & sega all stars racing NOT m&S


----------



## PyroJames (Feb 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> okay got some results back.
> 
> NOTE: im using r4 and YSMenu
> 
> ...



M&S: Winter Olympics has been patched awhile ago and should work without ysmenu.  It works on R4 1.18.  The only problem with it is that the game always freezes at one specific point in Adventure Mode.  You can fix this by downloading a game save that bypasses that point in the game.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

PyroJames said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats not what i meant.... i took the arm 7/9 from THAT game to Sonic & Sega All Stars Racing.

 did you read the previous posts?


----------



## Langin (Feb 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> PyroJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I just wanted to say the same!(I did read the posts!)


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

THIS IS NOT THE TOPIC FOR MARIO & SONIC AT THE OLYMPIC WINTER GAMES >.<

STOP POSTING ABOUT THAT IN THIS TOPIC
IT IS ALSO NOT THE SAME AP!!!

I cant by pass it with neither Arm 7 nor arm9


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

hondje43 said:
			
		

> THIS IS NOT THE TOPIC FOR MARIO & SONIC AT THE OLYMPIC WINTER GAMES >.<
> 
> STOP POSTING ABOUT THAT IN THIS TOPIC
> IT IS ALSO NOT THE SAME AP!!!
> ...


Did you JUST come in on this page?


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

never mind. Rydian posted what i just wanted to say. XD


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Meh tt fix could take  a while, ill go play on my acekard


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

Meanies exist, thats a fact
but that they are here
NOW ONTOPIC WITH IT
It loaded somehow for me on YSmenu, but it hadnt any difference, Just again: Bla bla bla Save Bla blah blah and those crap... So i dont think doing both Arm7 and Arm9 from 2337, + both modus off, no difference on how it works on R$ (except that it gives a error)


----------



## Langin (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Meh tt fix could take  a while, ill go play on my acekard



lolz I playing it right now!(I forgot I had it on my ak2i!) thanks for the idea... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ohh fuck I am playing mario kart wii too! oh damn which should I choose?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

This game really makes me wish there was texture filtering on the DS.


----------



## king77 (Feb 26, 2010)

does any one have it working for the TTDS


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2010)

king77 said:
			
		

> does any one have it working for the TTDS



^ this is the person that didn't read the whole topic.

there is NO FIX YET.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

OK, that's odd. Messing around on Single Race mode, getting a feel for the characters, tracks, etc. I switched off to go make some toast and now my save data's vanished. wtf? It's hardly a major loss since I'd only unlocked one extra track, but still. What gives? Using Cyclo fw 1.57b3.


----------



## Nasmds (Feb 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> king77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to defend this person, but 30 pages, holy cow


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 26, 2010)

They obviously had high hopes for this game putting decent AP on it certainly seems like they're getting better at stopping pirating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S a big shoutout goes to all 112 guests reading this topic , HI! WHY NOT MAKE AN ACCOUNT INSTEAD OF LURKING?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> P.S a big shoutout goes to all 112 guests reading this topic , HI! WHY NOT MAKE AN ACCOUNT INSTEAD OF LURKING?


'Cause then I'd be able to hit on them properly.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Further details. Game seems to save and load fine if you're playing Single Race mode, but switch it off in the middle of a Time Trial run and your save data vanishes. Will continue testing. That's really wierd. Hope the new Cyclo firmware A) fixes the problem, and B) gets here quick 'cause I'm really bored.

Also, wtf? You can unlock the music from Sonic R. Why would anyone want to do that? The music from Sonic R was one of the worst things about the game. And given how much the rest of its features sucked big hairy camel anus, that's pretty bad.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Feb 26, 2010)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> They obviously had high hopes for this game putting decent AP on it certainly seems like they're getting better at stopping pirating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too lazy to log in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to add on to the list of not working. Ez-Flash V (original) is not working with 2.0RC11 or RC12 (Ezflash CN forums have it up). Two white screens. I tried everything, even putting it on an altar and willing it to work, while making mortal sacrafices.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2010)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> P.S a big shoutout goes to all 112 guests reading this topic , HI! WHY NOT MAKE AN ACCOUNT INSTEAD OF LURKING?



Would you rather have a bunch of people reading the topic or a bunch of people making useless, 1 post accounts and asking dumb, already asked/answered questions?

Also, just to clarify things with AP so people can STOP ASKING.

*Confirmed working with Acekard 2i using ARM7 fix.

Confirmed working with Supercard DSOne with Evolution firmware. Have to change way game runs from patch to clean.

Partially working on CycloDS with latest beta. Still not really all that full, though.

Working on G6DS, or at least one person said. Would prefer more confirmation.

NOT WORKING WITH R4/DSTT. Stop asking if it is. Don't expect a fix any time soon. 
*

Also, *please stop asking if it works on this or that. There's a mini search bar at the bottom of the page (right below the very last post on the page). Search your cart's name there and odds are you'll find your answer.*

Thank you, have a nice day.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 26, 2010)

At least the game saved my progress and gave me my "miles" before locking up on the CycloDS 1.57b3 at the end of the first cup race.  So it CAN be played, you will just have to reboot when it locks until TC releases that promised fix tomorrow.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> At least the game saved my progress and gave me my "miles" before locking up on the CycloDS 1.57b3 at the end of the first cup race.  So it CAN be played, you will just have to reboot when it locks until TC releases that promised fix tomorrow.



Huh, that's odd. Playing single race mode and I'm testing out all the characters. It froze after each race as Shadow, Sonic and Tails, but it carries on without incident playing as Amy. That's odd.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 26, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> At least the game saved my progress and gave me my "miles" before locking up on the CycloDS 1.57b3 at the end of the first cup race.  So it CAN be played, you will just have to reboot when it locks until TC releases that promised fix tomorrow.



Yeah, I was actually able to move on to the next cup, which was pretty cool. Seems mostly playable...just some inconvenient side effects at the moment. I think people who have worn out MKDS (myself being one of them) are going to really appreciate this game. I know I do.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

I've discovered that when you're playing Single Race mode, there seems to be a way to minimize the risk of freezing after every race. When your miles have been counted, press B to go back to the final results then press A twice to continue. Daft as it sounds it seems to negate the freezing problem. I've been able to play six or seven races in a row without it locking up on me. It does eventually, but far less frequently using this method. Without it, it freezes after every race. Just thought it might make things easier for my fellow Cyclo users. Hope it helps. Any news on the update? Looking forward to being able to play this properly, I'm really enjoying it so far. Nothing quite beats going super sonic and blasting from 6th to 1st on the last lap.


----------



## fishykipper (Feb 26, 2010)

i dont understand how the game plays almost perfectly on m3dsreal and m3sakura....the only problem ive noticed is, closing the ds lid creates a black screen where the only option is a hard reset.

the game boots fine and i can save fine, ive played for quite a few hours, no freezes or glitches for me.
it would seem using the file i posted earlier from NASPEV works perfectly fine.
anyone else use the file on other cards? any luck?


----------



## wrighty (Feb 26, 2010)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> dorian7890 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just to confirm worked for me too....on ak2i...1.5 akaio..hold x when boot but dont close ds get black screen


----------



## Tanas (Feb 26, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> i dont understand how the game plays almost perfectly on m3dsreal and m3sakura....the only problem ive noticed is, closing the ds lid creates a black screen where the only option is a hard reset.


This happens on all cards apart from the SCDS1.


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

A patch will be created with in a week for TTDS users, i saw that on some sites


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 26, 2010)

a fix has been made for cyclon ds evo users? hmmm i'll wait for the full fix...


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

TO ALL SUPERCARD DSONE USERS
IT DOES NOT WORK ON A DSONE SUPERCARD BLAH
I TESTED IT WITH ALL MODUS, AND NONE WORKED


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> a fix has been made for cyclon ds evo users? hmmm i'll wait for the full fix...



It's a partial fix. It's kinda playable but freezes a lot. But it's progress, at least we get past the save error now.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's good to know but the freezing issue would piss me off alot. oh also any cyclon users go on wi-fi yet?


----------



## Tanas (Feb 26, 2010)

hondje43 said:
			
		

> TO ALL SUPERCARD DSONE USERS
> IT DOES NOT WORK ON A DSONE SUPERCARD BLAH
> I TESTED IT WITH ALL MODUS, AND NONE WORKED


TO ALL SUPERCARD DSONE USERS WHO HAVE GOT IT WORK, YOU MUST HAVE IMAGINED IT...


----------



## Morty464 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi any news 4 M3DS reall ??


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 26, 2010)

u know although i agree this is a good game, its not gonna meet the standards of mario kart (bcz many ppl with the expectation in mind, when fails, get angry upon the game and stop playing)
play the game as a lone title not compared to any other game
And the fix, we can wait lol

Maybe this is a little off but according to me, the top 3 companies tht have made really difficult AP's are
1.) Nintendo ( remember bowser's story)
2.) Square (many examples even on the PSP as Kingdom hearts and Dissidia)
3.) Ubisoft (lol they are pretty strong and sometimes unbeatable maybe bcz ppl dont care much but when they do, even DSi games like Assassin's Creed can be broken)

and thus it seems Sega is following the method of Nintendo


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 26, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> hondje43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDNT >_?


----------



## mollekemiel (Feb 26, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> hondje43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didnt released i have that much imagination.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow.
 138 User(s) are reading this topic (99 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Nasmds (Feb 26, 2010)

I think TTDS will need to a new firmware to make this one work, like Bowser's Story think had the same issue because I've also ran out of option with the quick fix (ARM7).

Oh well, if it takes them a week.  That's ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I just have to explain that to my son, uh oh , lol


----------



## Morty464 (Feb 26, 2010)

i't work on my G6


----------



## fishykipper (Feb 26, 2010)

check this out!!

http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/games/...tion_16046.html


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once the new firmware is released and it's working at full capacity, I might dip into the Wi-Fi. I don't normally play online but I suppose I've gotta start sometime, online's all the rage these days after all. Plus this game is pretty damn good. Even with it freezing on me all the time I'm still playing it to death.

Additional: Fishykipper, I take it you've not seen how badly they've butchered the originals in that Classics Collection. Nothing looks right. I've not seen it in action yet but from the screens I've seen floating about it looks worse than when I play them through Jenesis.


----------



## smashbro (Feb 26, 2010)

*genesis* srry. Yea id rather play on an emulator


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 26, 2010)

Just, wtf guys, 32 pages in one day, about a Mario Kart ripoff, that's bad. Stop spamming, wait for a decent fix, meanwhile, go play some MKDS. You'll have a lot more fun. Just because a game has Sonic in the title doesn't mean 'ZOMG SPAMMING TIEM'.

@hondje: GTFO. Just because you don't get it working doesn't mean tons of other DSone users are lieing about it. And don't post in CAPS all the time.


----------



## pulstar80 (Feb 26, 2010)

Mario Kart rip-off?


----------



## Naruto123 (Feb 26, 2010)

even if it is a rip-off it still looks like a good game


----------



## Yusuky (Feb 26, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Just, wtf guys, 32 pages in one day, about a Mario Kart ripoff, that's bad. Stop spamming, wait for a decent fix, meanwhile, go play some MKDS. You'll have a lot more fun. Just because a game has Sonic in the title doesn't mean 'ZOMG SPAMMING TIEM'.
> 
> @hondje: GTFO. Just because you don't get it working doesn't mean tons of other DSone users are lieing about it. And don't post in CAPS all the time.





O I C so your opinion is really the truth.

DAMN AND HERE I WAS REALLY ENJOYING THE GAME! But since you speak only the truth, i'll stop enjoying it, thanks for the help


----------



## Shebang (Feb 26, 2010)

Play it on the Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did, it's ok. Not a killer, but decent.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 26, 2010)

Yusuky said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## Swamp7hing (Feb 26, 2010)

@yusky what just happened.

My two cents about this topic: I kind of like to see discussion. 

... Wow, that was really two cents. Barely anything there.


----------



## ACWWFAN (Feb 26, 2010)

Is there a permanent fix for it for ak2i yet?? (not arm7)


----------



## Inhuman (Feb 26, 2010)

Where can i download the new acekard 2i loaders?!


----------



## WeakNiZ (Feb 26, 2010)

The more you can't have it, the more you want it. That's why theres 32 page full of question and answers


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 26, 2010)

ACWWFAN said:
			
		

> Is there a permanent fix for it for ak2i yet?? (not arm7)



The arm7 fix is pretty permanent, once you've done it


----------



## Naruto123 (Feb 26, 2010)

which carts does the arm7 patch work for?


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 26, 2010)

Naruto123 said:
			
		

> which carts does the arm7 patch work for?


AKAIO and M3. Cyclo is getting a firmware update to fix it, and R4/TTDS users are fucked.


----------



## Naruto123 (Feb 26, 2010)

damn im fucked to bad it's not the regular kind


----------



## evening (Feb 27, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> Naruto123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think R4 users are screwed. It may take a little longer but somebody usually comes out with a solution. It took a couple of weeks for the fix for Mario and Luigi: BiS, but it did happen. Sonic and Sega just came out yesterday, we just need to have some patience.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 27, 2010)

evening said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I just got some info on RU that there is gonna be a firmware update to fix it, that is all.


----------



## Naruto123 (Feb 27, 2010)

what's RU?


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

I wonder how that firmware fix for us Cyclo users is coming along, anyway. I've played enough of this to submit my review to Gamefaqs (hopefully the mods can stop hating me for two seconds to accept the damn thing) but I'd like to be able to play this without it freezing all the time. My trick doesn't seem to work any more.


----------



## metroid4life14 (Feb 27, 2010)

So this doesn't work on R4? Damn. -_-


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

Blaze163,
then just wait for maybe another few hours right?
since team Cyclo said they will release another beta by today..
sooner or later you will be playing it
not like playing a second later would kill...

patience pay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





metroid4life14,
NO



			
				Terenigma said:
			
		

> They obviously had high hopes for this game putting decent AP on it certainly seems like they're getting better at stopping pirating
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is not they are getting better!
as i had mentioned countless time
people from EU/NA should step out / up
thats all

the whole scene sort of is like relying a few people fixing games and they are mostly from Japan..


----------



## Cirnochan (Feb 27, 2010)

working fantastic in G6DS real, clean rom and the firmware updated ,version 4.7g


----------



## smashbro (Feb 27, 2010)

For all you people waiting for the game go rent it >.>. hahah win. But for real if you are that worryed about the game go download snesds and earthbound and go play. >.>

Edit: I meant snesds


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

smashbro said:
			
		

> For all you people waiting for the game go rent it >.>. hahah win. But for real if you are that worryed about the game go download snesds and earthbound and go play. >.>
> 
> Edit: I meant snesds



Actually I went more for the Jenesis DS and Streets of Rage trilogy route, have spent most of my night so far wailing on Mr X. Ah, the good old days. When you could walk the streets with a knife and stab people at random without causing political uproar.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 27, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> smashbro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm playing the PC version of ASR to pass the time, still friggin' lagging though.


----------



## MurraySkull (Feb 27, 2010)

When I try to load it on No$GBA I just get a black screen, no error message about saving.


----------



## WrSmega (Feb 27, 2010)

MurraySkull said:
			
		

> When I try to load it on No$GBA I just get a black screen, no error message about saving.



this is the common problem that we are all facing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come back in like a day to see what happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Good thing I got Miles Edgeworth to keep me company


----------



## Swamp7hing (Feb 27, 2010)

Breaking from this thread for a day. I'll check back when I wake up tomorrow. Here's hoping we might have some progress for teh Cyclo!


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

Swamp7hing said:
			
		

> Breaking from this thread for a day. I'll check back when I wake up tomorrow. Here's hoping we might have some progress for teh Cyclo!



Same here, given that it's gone 2AM here. I've had enough for one day, I'm sure it'll be fixed by the time I get up in the...well, afternoon to be honest. It's Saturday, sod all to do til either the patch or the football scores come in, whichever occurs first. So screw it, I'm having a lie in. Gives the rabid Corey fanboys over on Screwattack more time to react with pointless aggression to me correcting her pronunciation on the new Hard News.


----------



## SerdnA (Feb 27, 2010)

Swamp7hing said:
			
		

> Breaking from this thread for a day. I'll check back when I wake up tomorrow. Here's hoping we might have some progress for teh Cyclo!
> CycloDS Firm 1.7Beta3
> http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthrea...5303#post115303
> 
> ...


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

SerdnA said:
			
		

> Swamp7hing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the beta that still freezes. It came out yesterday. We're waiting on the replacement for that.


----------



## JRPG (Feb 27, 2010)

This is not working on my CycloDS but I have it working PERFECTLY on my cheap old school fireX card...I stopped using it because it never worked with any games but for some reason Sonic racing works so I dont know how this passes AP when I could not run anything from FF4 onwards and invested in a Cyclods.


----------



## CharmingLugia (Feb 27, 2010)

OOOO the sorrow my akaio cant play it


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

megadude1 said:
			
		

> MurraySkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most likely you will never get to play the game on no$gba
unless martin comes back...


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Terenigma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## game2009 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sure the game will eventually work on no$gba.  Bowser's Inside Story worked in the end, didn't it?


----------



## darren in jp (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.torrentzap.com/torrent/1063023/...5D%5BFIX%5D+zip
try this


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2010)

Against the rules?


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

What does it do? I assume it makes no diff to Cyclo users such as myself.


----------



## smashbro (Feb 27, 2010)

yes his link is illegal. Since it goes to a rom.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Feb 27, 2010)

what is that link anyway?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 27, 2010)

darren in jp said:
			
		

> *** Link to rom download
> try this



Is this a fix or a fixed rom?


----------



## smashbro (Feb 27, 2010)

its a fixed rom. It doesn't work with ttds/dstt or r4 (untested but guess)


----------



## haflore (Feb 27, 2010)

It goes to a fixed ROM download.
He'll probably get a high warn, maybe even banned.


EDIT: You should probably un-quote that TrolleyDave, the mods'll want to remove it soon.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 27, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Apparently it goes to a ROM download, but I don't know since I didn't click it.
> He'll probably get a high warn, maybe even banned.
> 
> 
> EDIT: You should probably un-quote that TrolleyDave, the mods'll want to remove it soon.



Cheers haflore!  Meant to do it but forgot! lol


----------



## haflore (Feb 27, 2010)

You're welcome! Nice timing too, I just reported it.


----------



## MurraySkull (Feb 27, 2010)

Still doesn't work in No$GBA.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 27, 2010)

No it doesn't work guys. White screen Acekard 2i.


----------



## smashbro (Feb 27, 2010)

untill 1 week from now the gae shal  not work for dstt and r4. That is when a patch for dstt and r4 comes out (speculation)


----------



## janouis (Feb 27, 2010)

it works on acekard 2i/akaio 1.5 with the simcity (J) arm 7 fix... so far i like the game very good graphics..


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 27, 2010)

Nintendo Will Be Happy When None Of The Flashcarts is working for this game..But Later We Will prove nintendo wrong n they will make a stronger AP For Other Good Games ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Updated sakura to the latest and the arm7 fix still works


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 27, 2010)

smashbro said:
			
		

> untill 1 week from now the gae shal  not work for dstt and r4. That is when a patch for dstt and r4 comes out (speculation)


*IF*, though we should drop some of these carts in favor of the ones that actually work and don't die 'randomly'.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Updated sakura to the latest and the arm7 fix still works


How? the ARM7 fix didnt work for me. im on the latest Sakura


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which rom did you patch with?


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim City, the japanese one.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use Ace Attorney Investigations(EUROPE)


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The American Release of Investigations seems to work too thanks for your help Rockstar!


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

Azlan Uchiha said:
			
		

> Nintendo Will Be Happy When None Of The Flashcarts is working for this game..But Later We Will prove nintendo wrong n they will make a stronger AP For Other Good Games ...



*It is not the case, if you have follow this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

but i have to agree better and improved AP


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The American Release of Investigations seems to work too thanks for your help Rockstar!


Dont mention it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also I think its time R4 users upgrade


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 27, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> smashbro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although it's a fact that R4 is one of the worst flashcarts out there, a lot of people have one, so lots of noobs whining. If they fix the R4 first, those noobs will go off and play the game and the people with good flashcarts can post in peace and try to find a solution.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 27, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to remember the R4 was the birth of DS flashcarts, its allowed to be a little outdated

Edit: Ok i just learned never to close my DS while playing sonic.


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea and HOW am i suposed to upgrade from V 1.18? Its the latest!!


----------



## Raika (Feb 27, 2010)

hondje43 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He means upgrade to a newer flashcart which still has an active team.


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why should i...
I have a YSmenu which is TTDS


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> hondje43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

hondje43 said:
			
		

> Why should i...
> I have a YSmenu which is TTDS



so what is the reason you are here? getting fixes? asking for fixes and etc?

what if you never get anymore unofficial DSTT firmware or other .dat
then you will be stucked..

think over it


----------



## Raika (Feb 27, 2010)

WTF? How the hell do I save manually in this game!? I clear a grand prix and unlock a few courses, then I turn the game off. When I boot the game again it takes me to the point before I did all those stuff... The autosave is crapped up.


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 27, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> hondje43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ifff
If i have a Supercard DSONE too >_>


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> WTF? How the hell do I save manually in this game!? I clear a grand prix and unlock a few courses, then I turn the game off. When I boot the game again it takes me to the point before I did all those stuff... The autosave is crapped up.



this is what i did when i was testing with my codes
i tried exit to the menu and it actually saves


----------



## Raika (Feb 27, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly I always exited to the main menu then to the menu before the profile selection. It doesn't save at all.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

Raika,
sorry sir.. could not help you on this


----------



## Raika (Feb 27, 2010)

Nah, it's alright, I'll just fool around with the settings and figure something out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It always works out in the end somehow. But sometimes I think it's just dumb luck XD


----------



## JRPG (Feb 27, 2010)

I just found my old Express card with DS Linker Firmware which I had in 2007 and I can confirm this game works 100% so far...completed 20 missions and 5 grand prix events no problem...

shame i cant get it on my Cyclods lol...I can transfer the save though which is good.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 27, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> hondje43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol owned.


----------



## smashbro (Feb 27, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not owned not knowing what someone meant, and what was said could have had many meanings. Thank you for playing. Now back on discussion. I was wondering, Why are the types of specail things the players get when they go like super sonic (rip of ssj but w.e).


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 27, 2010)

1.57 BETA 4 is out for us CycloDS users. According to Team Cyclops they've fixed it properly this time.

http://www.teamcyclops.com/download/evo-fi...1.57-BETA_4.zip


----------



## florian (Feb 27, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> 1.57 BETA 4 is out for us CycloDS users. According to Team Cyclops they've fixed it properly this time.
> 
> http://www.teamcyclops.com/download/evo-fi...1.57-BETA_4.zip




its working fine on cyclods 1.57 beta 4 ?


----------



## Morty464 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi soo any news for M3 DS reall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## JRPG (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheers! do you need to use the Arm7 Patch for Cyclods 1.57 Beta 4? or just original rom?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2010)

Being that the CycloDS update is a firmware update for compatibility, it should work fine with an unpatched (clean) game.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Morty464 said:
			
		

> Hi soo any news for M3 DS reall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the arm7 fix with ace attorney investigations


----------



## outgum (Feb 27, 2010)

Still no R4 Update, Meh
My hype leve for it kinda went like this now.

At First  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One day after its release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



probably when fix for R4


----------



## JRPG (Feb 27, 2010)

Why doesnt my save copy over? I coped my save from my old flashcart to my Cyclods but I have to start a new License...sigh i may just play it on my old flashcart instead of Cyclods now.

My old save is 256 while the new is 512 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT!!! silly me I forgot I am using the new SAVE folder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Does anyone know if Batter Saver on CycloDS affects gameplay?


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 27, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> Gariscus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## outgum (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, Just had to be said, 
Im glad one of my quotes finally made your Sig Rydian.
Although, i dont know t it does stuff automatically, 
but im still in there YAY!

Fail to stay OnTopic is Fail.

Anyways, imma check my site for firmware updates.


----------



## florian (Feb 27, 2010)

*seem to be work fine on 1.57 beta 4 CYCLODS EVO.. i finish the firts cup and no froze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also thanks to the Cyclops team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no thanks to the team AKAIO !!!*


----------



## berlinka (Feb 27, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Still no R4 Update, Meh
> My hype leve for it kinda went like this now.
> 
> At First
> ...


Mister, it's just a kartgame for the DS, which isn't even better than Mario Kart. What's there to cry about? Or do you just like hyping stuff randomly?


----------



## Azoth2090 (Feb 27, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Anyways, imma check my site for firmware updates.


Which R4 are you using?


----------



## Morty464 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi imean is there any firmware for M3 DS reall tell now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you had read all pages, then u would see there was...


----------



## Morty464 (Feb 27, 2010)

i did not see @@


----------



## Master_B (Feb 27, 2010)

thats how it works..... great work of teamcyclops.... within a few days after the release i could play every game on my cyclo. And this time sonic :-D..... going to check it out in an hour :-D


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Feb 27, 2010)

does this work on itouch with the arm7 of ace investigations?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2010)

outgum: I add them in manually, I should change my signature to link to a list of the current quotes.

I kinda' wish more people in the homebrew scene would go open-source with their stuff, but it seems a lot of people are shamed by their code or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If things were open source, then fixes could be more easily "backported" to unsupported cards.


----------



## darren in jp (Feb 27, 2010)

how can i get it to work on dstt card ?? anyone worked it out yet 
thx guys ??


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 27, 2010)

darren in jp said:
			
		

> how can i get it to work on dstt card ?? anyone worked it out yet
> thx guys ??


If you had read all the pages you should know if it doesnt!


----------



## Ultralex (Feb 27, 2010)

hondje43 said:
			
		

> darren in jp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOu could just tell him if it works,but no you have to be an asshole saying,"REad all 38 pages,then you have your answer"


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, with 1-2 pages that's fine, but not with 38.


----------



## darren in jp (Feb 27, 2010)

that right to many pages to read instead of running you mouth how about some help maybe take you same time right 
lol


----------



## darren in jp (Feb 27, 2010)

so does any one know how to get it working on dstt card 
i would really appreciate it thx guys


----------



## darren in jp (Feb 27, 2010)

to many to read mate


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2010)

Use the Edit button. Posting three times in a row is ridiculous.

And no, there is no DSTT fix. Stop asking. When there is one, you'll know.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your post should be on the first page and constantly edited, it's so much better then checking nearly 600 posts.....
Anyway I can confirm that it works unpatched on the G6Real........didn't try to save yet, I'll update soon.
I'm glad I've got a G6Real, at least it's not totally useless !


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Cards That can currently play this game:
1.Acekard 2/2i/RPG(Arm7 Fix With SimCity(J)+Hold X While Booting ROM)
2.M3i Zero/Real(Arm7 Fix With Ace Attorney Investigations)
3.CycloDS Evolution(Update to latest BETA Firmware
4.Supercard DSONE(Clean Mode On EOS With SD Speed Set To 3)
6.G6 DS Real(No Patch Required)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2010)

I had a post on the first page and I added Rockstar's list and stuff, since it stands out a bit more. Hopefully it'll help out.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I had a post on the first page and I added Rockstar's list and stuff, since it stands out a bit more. Hopefully it'll help out.


Thanks Guild, now we just have to hope noobs will actually read the first page


----------



## bultmus (Feb 27, 2010)

how will we know when will it work on ttds/dstt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and how ca they fix the problem..


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> how will we know when will it work on ttds/dstt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we won't know when! because those who are capable might not even bother to..

since normmatt is not releasing loader or whatever
i think this will take even longer (others can't steal his fix)
however, i am not saying this is FIXED on akaio or what
i am just stating that the fact

EDIT: a quicker solution will be getting one of those cards that was mentioned by Rockstar


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Cards That can currently play this game:
> 1.Acekard 2/2i/RPG(Arm7 Fix With SimCity(J)+Hold X While Booting ROM)
> 2.M3i Zero/Real(Arm7 Fix With Ace Attorney Investigations)
> 3.CycloDS Evolution(Update to latest BETA Firmware
> ...




Well we can always have the first and the last post ......people will read either one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way , I just wanted to confirm that not only it works clean on the G6Real, it also saves fine, I created my license and unlocked some tracks and rebooted and everything was there.
I like it so far, quite more challenging then MK even on easy mode, and the option to turn items off/on/basic is super sweet, now you can win based on skills not only luck !
And as a Dreamcast user ( yeah I still use it every once in a while ) I feel right at home !
By the way, I think the G6Real is a seriously underrated card, hardly everybody talks about it ever, I remember the reason I got it was for the internal memory, which even though is not upgradable, is supposed to be faster and at the time there where always problem with the other card's compatibility with different brands of microSD, and for me the 2Gb where enough anyway...... 
Too bad I will soon have to buy a new card compatible with the DSiXL when it becomes available......my G6real served me well though for a couple of years


----------



## ryan90 (Feb 27, 2010)

on the ttds it just gives an error code 4, it can't even load the game

tried both sim city and ace attorney patch, neither worked any different

I played the game on wii and its pretty awesome so it sucks that i can't play the damn DS version

*Is anyone actually working on a patch?*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 27, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> we won't know when! because those who are capable might not even bother to..since normmatt is not releasing loader or whatever
> i think this will take even longer (others can't steal his fix) however, i am not saying this is FIXED on akaio or what
> i am just stating that the factIt seems that Normmatt is still working on AKAIO - found this in one of the forums posts
> QUOTENot sure about the others (this was referring to 'Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing'), but Bookworm has been fixed for weeks in Norm's private builds.
> ...


basically it seems that we won't get any new loaders until the next AKAIO is out & it may be a while before that happens - so we'll have to stick with the current 'fix' until then


----------



## Ryu Sparda (Feb 27, 2010)

WTF Playing on a multiplayer, there are no bots!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 27, 2010)

Team Cyclops (CycloDS) has already released yet another beta firmware (1.57 beta 4) to correct the lasting issues with the game.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 27, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Team Cyclops (CycloDS) has already released yet another beta firmware (1.57 beta 4) to correct the lasting issues with the game.



good i'm going test now.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where can I get the new firmware for my Cyclo? Google was remarkaby unhelpful and the Team Cyclops site gives me an error about bandwidth exceeded or something.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Where can I get the new firmware for my Cyclo? Google was remarkaby unhelpful and the Team Cyclops site gives me an error about bandwidth exceeded or something.




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=210...30&start=30


----------



## bultmus (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope someone find a way to make this game works on ttds as fast as possible.
i still searching for a way


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

Updating and testing now. With any joy it'll solve the problem of my save data vanishing at random in SASASR. I spent ages unlocking stuff, one race at a time, and then my data vanished. RAAAGEEE!!!


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 27, 2010)

no save data issues what so ever so it's fine on cyclon ds evo thanks to the beta firmware hoo raaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy24 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've tried the Acekard solution : tested & approved,no save issues.But Knuckles is not unlocked from the beginning.FUUUUUUU


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 27, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> no save data issues what so ever so it's fine on cyclon ds evo thanks to the beta firmware hoo raaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!



*wonders if the cyclo beta firmware will work on my EDGE card* (ever hopefully and no it probably doesn't)


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can confirm that this fixes all immediately evident problems like the freezing issue. Provided my save data stays where I put it from now on I'm inclined to say this is working 100%. Fantastic. Great game. Expect to see me around online once I'm finished with single player since thi game really has me hooked.


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 27, 2010)

tried using miles edgeworth arm7 it didn't work blackscreen, tried arm7+arm9 this time it white screened this is on my EDGE card I'll try to think of something else to fix this if I can


----------



## Swamp7hing (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome, works on Cyclo 1.57 B4. Great game. Thanks TeamCyclops!


----------



## haflore (Feb 27, 2010)

Swamp7hing said:
			
		

> Awesome, works on Cyclo 1.57 B4. Great game. Thanks TeamCyclops!


YYYEEESS!!! Now to clear some space..


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, I'm lovin' this game. I know the standard response is "It's no Mario Kart," but I think they've done a great job with it. I really like the way they've implemented using miles to purchase characters and courses. Would have been better, I suppose, had you been required to actually place in the top 3 in order to earn miles, but still, it's a good system. Lots of extras, awesome presentation, and the track design is really good.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Well, I'm lovin' this game. I know the standard response is "It's no Mario Kart," but I think they've done a great job with it. I really like the way they've implemented using miles to purchase characters and courses. Would have been better, I suppose, had you been required to actually place in the top 3 in order to earn miles, but still, it's a good system. Lots of extras, awesome presentation, and the track design is really good.



Well I wrote a review for the Gamefaqs boards which I'm waiting to have accepted. I id have a few complaints about the music (the bonus tracks sound awful and the use of Sonic R music is unforgivable) but aside from that I gave this pretty high praise. I did of course make note of how it is in many respects a fusion of Mario Kart's weapons and gameplay style with Speed Racer's looping tracks, but I also made note of how that's not a bad thing. I gave it 9/10 overall, with Mario Kart just ahead with the elusive 10, but it was a pretty close race. Hopefully the mods won't reject the review purely because it was written by me and you can read the full version on the Gamefaqs SASASR boards in a day or two.


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 27, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Well, I'm lovin' this game. I know the standard response is *"It's no Mario Kart," *but I think they've done a great job with it. I really like the way they've implemented using miles to purchase characters and courses. Would have been better, I suppose, had you been required to actually place in the top 3 in order to earn miles, but still, it's a good system. Lots of extras, awesome presentation, and the track design is really good.


Indeed >_>
I dont care, i like sonic games even as mario games
WHATS THE DIFFERENCE?
NO Mario? Does that matter
If they complain, why dont they just dont post

Btw, i have WII version soon


----------



## Rayder (Feb 27, 2010)

Sleep mode works fine with Sonic & Sega Racing in CycloDS 1.57b4.  Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Feb 27, 2010)

Can someone give me the download link for the arm7 patch fix so I can get it working on my Acekard 2i please?


----------



## Depravo (Feb 27, 2010)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Can someone give me the download link for the arm7 patch fix so I can get it working on my Acekard 2i please?


Is it too much trouble to go to Filetrip and search for ARM7?


----------



## Tanas (Feb 27, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Sleep mode works fine with Sonic & Sega Racing in CycloDS 1.57b4.  Just thought I'd mention that.


Just like the SCSD1, hopefully team cycops will also be releasing an update for their Edge.


----------



## Krestent (Feb 27, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think EDGE is made by Cyclo


----------



## Tanas (Feb 27, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Metal Overlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that you think wrong


----------



## Langin (Feb 27, 2010)

Does this work with ez-flash v?(just some random question)(I have that card)


----------



## Tanas (Feb 27, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> Does this work with ez-flash v?(just some random question)(I have that card)


No it doesnt.


----------



## Morty464 (Feb 27, 2010)

so why i'm thinking that we are in war ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le't be 2gther tell we have kill this PRBLM


----------



## prowler (Feb 27, 2010)

Morty464 said:
			
		

> so why i'm thinking that we are in war ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think we have a PRBLM to be truly honest.


----------



## outgum (Feb 27, 2010)

Morty464 said:
			
		

> so why i'm thinking that we are in war ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LRN 2 GRAMMAH!


----------



## Morty464 (Feb 27, 2010)

well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (is ther any news 4 M3 ds reall )


----------



## outgum (Feb 27, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WELL EXCUSE ME! DO YOU SEE A CRYING SMILEY IN THERE!?

I didn't think so XD
I just like sonic, Its not if the game is better or worse than mario kart, its the fact its a new game to play WITH sonic in it! Yay!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 27, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure it is.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 27, 2010)

mods... maybe u could the topic/release post and tell which carts are able to play it and how (just the method like prev u did for FFCC i think)


----------



## berlinka (Feb 27, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are totally right. It's merely that your comment triggered me because it's one of the numerous comments from people who think this is a game one must own and needs to be hyped. Which is complete bullshit. There are so many fantastic games on the DS, and this simply will not be in the top ten of best games on the DS. We have Mario Kart, this is Mario Kart with other characters. It's just not groundbraking. You can look forward to play a game, but all this hyping shit is getting me fed up. Okay, maybe it's the fact that I'm 35 years of age and have seen many computer games in my life and some people react to stuff that almost isn't worth talking about like they're going insane (Pressing F5 - F5 - F5 - F5!!!!) 

Come on. Get a life..... oh and please don't even reply on this 'cause it ain't worth it.


----------



## mk123a (Feb 27, 2010)

Actually I find this game > Mario Kart... It has a great sense of speed and the silky smooth 60fps just makes it that much prettier.  Also the drift mechanism seems to make sense, unlike the abused snaking in mkds.


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd love to be able to enjoy this game to but so far I haven't found a way to get it to work on my EDGE card I may give the PC version a bash (there is a PC version right?)


----------



## rommy667 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great game indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 works on ak2i holding x.....


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 27, 2010)

rommy667 said:
			
		

> Great game indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we already know that its working on several carts already

I only have an EDGE card (not updating my card until the supercard dstwo comes out) so i've been trying various things to fix the game for my EDGE I've made it switch from black to white screen and thats about it >.>


----------



## rommy667 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well DarkWay man for the sake of 10 euros id get a ak2i now if i were you as supercard dstwo could be a while yet.....


----------



## regnad (Feb 27, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Soma Cruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EZ-Flash is pretty good about getting kernel fixes -- they just released one for a bunch of Japanese games last Friday.

But we'll have to wait for that, because nobody ever seems to be able to figure out any patches or workarounds for EZ-Flash other than the developers themselves. The day the EZ-Flash team stops updating the kernel will be a baaad day for this card.


----------



## Drak (Feb 28, 2010)

42 pages for a kart game... really? Don't get me wrong, Mario Kart is probably the game I played the most on the DS. Still, sorry but, I don't understand.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

Drak said:
			
		

> 42 pages for a kart game... really? Don't get me wrong, Mario Kart is probably the game I played the most on the DS. Still, sorry but, I don't understand.



42 pages about asking how to get this game to work on their flash cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is always the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the longer the game get cracked..
you will see the topic escalate


----------



## PlutonPress (Feb 28, 2010)

Drak said:
			
		

> 42 pages for a kart game... really? Don't get me wrong, Mario Kart is probably the game I played the most on the DS. Still, sorry but, I don't understand.



Just don't play. Some people are actually looking for this game.

And also, this is pretty much MKDS with Sonic slapped on it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 28, 2010)

Drak said:
			
		

> 42 pages for a kart game... really? Don't get me wrong, Mario Kart is probably the game I played the most on the DS. Still, sorry but, I don't understand.



'Cause this is the closest thing Mario Kart has to serious competition and it's pretty damn good. It plays like Mario Kart but with the loops and banks of Speed Racer. With the added bonus that the online isn't plagued by snakers like Mario Kart. It seems to be primarily made up of newbs at the moment. I had a race against someone called Bone Chill a while ago and I lapped the guy. I've got the Outrunner achievement to prove it. Takes a while to find a match but I'm sure once word spreads this will see quite a few people playing. Give it a try, it's highly enjoyable.


----------



## Drak (Feb 28, 2010)

Never said anything about me not liking the game. Just said something about the game getting 42 pages, but I think elixirdream got that cleared up. Thank you.

And I guess I'll give it a try.


----------



## bultmus (Feb 28, 2010)

did anyone found a way to make it work on dstt/ttds yet.
I wana play it
ahhhhhhhhhh i think i will get a wii version  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . but then i want it on my ds too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






for us that have ttds/dstt plz guys try to find a way i have tried to work it in ysmenu ... serchead in google ... etc.
i am getting tired of it


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Come on. Get a life...*You're* the person who's hanging around in a release thread for an anticipated game _telling people what they should or should not personally think of it_... and you're telling somebody else to get a life because their opinion differs from yours?
> 
> QUOTE(berlinka @ Feb 27 2010, 05:43 PM) oh and please don't even reply on this 'cause it ain't worth it. *I'm going to have the last word and that's final, because god forbid anybody have a different opinion than me.*


I never would have guessed you're 35, you have the same sort of _intolerance for differing views_ as 65-year olds (and kids at a playground, but they're underdeveloped so that's excusable up to a certain age).


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 28, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I'd love to be able to enjoy this game to but so far I haven't found a way to get it to work on my EDGE card I may give the PC version a bash (there is a PC version right?)



The PC verion is supposed to be very good graphic wise, and maybe even smoother then the PS3 and XBox360 version, however it completely lacks any multiplayer option.....
I don't really care about multiplayer, but I recognize it's quite a nice addition to a game like this.
I still didn't aquire the whole game, I'm stuck at 22% for the PC version and I'm living tomorrow ( I'll be on vacation in Miami for 10 days ) so I guess the game will have to wait ......


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

Drak said:
			
		

> Never said anything about me not liking the game. Just said something about the game getting 42 pages, but I think elixirdream got that cleared up. Thank you.
> 
> And I guess I'll give it a try.



seriously, give this game a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



guys are going crazy on IRC about this game
the wifi is pretty fun
at least it is not spoilt like mario kart


----------



## bultmus (Feb 28, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Drak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  by what way is it not spoilt. do you mean that people cant make hacks like mario kart wii.
seriously mkwii hackers make me think of breaking the wii


----------



## Rm88 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ugh, the ARM7 fix doesn't work for me, the "fixed.nds" file is always around 4MB and it never works with my M3 Real. It's a shame, I was really anticipating this game >_>


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well.. since the game is NEW
and it is not that easy for the mass to make codes via emulator (for the time being)
so i will assume this game could be pretty clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, i will not talk to much about how to hack the wifi codes

another thing would be... we don't support wifi codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hence you won't see any of those wifi codes that i might have being available


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 28, 2010)

Drak said:
			
		

> 42 pages for a kart game... really? Don't get me wrong, Mario Kart is probably the game I played the most on the DS. Still, sorry but, I don't understand.



I'll run down the list, then, so you can get a clearer picture:

1. Drought on DS.
2. Sonic (and SEGA) in the title.
3. It's a kart racer.
4. People can't get it to work. This last element is key. See, pirates don't like it when publishers put shit in there to keep them from playing their games. It forces them to take more of an interest in something. Of course, the game is actually good, and the last time we've had a good kart racer on DS was...well, when Mario grabbed all his buddies and did his thing. If you were following the thread, however, you would have noticed that everything sort of died down once a fix was in for most cards. People got what they wanted, lost interest and moved on to the next thing.

Forty-two pages later, and here we are. Got it now?


----------



## cotyboy (Feb 28, 2010)

still no DSTT fix, i really should get another flashcart


----------



## bultmus (Feb 28, 2010)

cotyboy said:
			
		

> still no DSTT fix, i really should get another



i am kinda thinking the same..
but i have a strange feeling that there will be a way when we reach page 46  .
lets hope


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> cotyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at the rate you guys are spamming were gonna reach page 46 in an hour or so


----------



## Rosales (Feb 28, 2010)

To everyone who is bitching about waiting, have some fucking patience, it's your choice not to buy the game.  If you want to bitch, go out and buy the game instead of complaining (Yes I complained a little in this topic, call me a hypocrite all you want). Waiting longer is the price of not paying. Deal with it.


----------



## smashbro (Feb 28, 2010)

No one was bitching. I can wait for it. I own a dstt, and even if this games never gets patched for big deal. I just want the new yu-gi-oh game to get dumped. Though I wouldn't mind playing this. Luminous Ark 1 and 2 is keeping me busy as well as Ragnarok (private server). Also got NHL 10. Man i am over loaded with games lol.

Also, I was wondering about something for the game. When you play wifi whats it like in terms of people in it. Is it all people (real) or are there Cpu?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd upload a patch for this for people who are having trouble with the ARM7 fix, but because of the way the fix works, the patch itself will be as large as the ROM and be of questionable legality since it contains data for most of the ROM, and not just a few small changes like normal patches.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Rm88 said:
			
		

> Ugh, the ARM7 fix doesn't work for me, the "fixed.nds" file is always around 4MB and it never works with my M3 Real. It's a shame, I was really anticipating this game >_>


if that doesnt work just do it the manual way via dslazy thats what i did with the ace attorney investigation usa arm7 and it works on my m3i zero with latest sakura


----------



## Rm88 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, it worked! Thanks a lot! ^^


----------



## Morty464 (Feb 28, 2010)

ahh i really get mad from these game i'ts a kart game what the big deal yes i don't wan't it


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Morty464 said:
			
		

> ahh i really get mad from these game i'ts a kart game what the big deal yes i don't wan't it


good for you.. dont post next time for no reason


----------



## rugdoctors (Feb 28, 2010)

Well...I have good news to those owing the N-card clones. Works right off the bat!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 28, 2010)

rugdoctors said:
			
		

> Well...I have good news to those owing the N-card clones. Works right off the bat!



Troll harder. And if you're being serious, I'll eat my hat.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

Just to update you guys...

the E version of the game had just being dumped


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 28, 2010)

^Hmm... maybe it could help.


----------



## Langin (Feb 28, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Just to update you guys...
> 
> the E version of the game had just being dumped



thanks for the info!


----------



## berlinka (Feb 28, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you are the person who likes to tell others who they are and how they think. You clearly can't wait for someone to have a different point of view so you can say something semi-psychological about him/her. You think when you read one comment you clearly know a person don't you? It's funny you're comparing me to all kinds of stereotypes while you fit right into a dozen other categories. And that indeed probably makes me 65 years old in terms of thinking. I think it's a typical answer from someone who has just reached a certain level when it omes to reasoning to tell from a few lines what a person is about.

But you know. I may be old and stubborn to you but that probably makes you a snotty little kid who has to learn to keep his mouth shut when talking to grown ups.

Oh and that part of "it ain't worth it" you simply didn't understand (how strange!!!). It was about IT WAS NOT WORTH TALKING ABOUT.... nothing else. But you, again, clearly wanted to read something different so you could get your wise guy argument across. You really need to READ what people write boy. And please don't fill in blanks that you know nothing about.

And in the end we're still talking about a FUCKING DS game that STILL isn't worth talking about. But what the hey....


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys please stop argueing we dont want this locked


----------



## berlinka (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay sorry mate. I won't comment anymore.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Okay sorry mate. I won't comment anymore.


Thanks for understanding so eaisly


----------



## Raika (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone knows how to boost at the start of the race? I've managed to pull it off sometimes, but it happens randomly. D:


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2010)

I found that pressing and holding A when the 2 is sliding off the screen (before it's about halfway to the side of the screen) works.


----------



## Raika (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks. I'll go try it out now.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, like with mario kart it's so that if your engine is revved up to a certain RPM when it start you'll boost, too little and you won't boost (and in at least some mario kart games too much will be a detractor instead of just not getting you the boost), so while you can press and let go of the button and press it again to try to get/keep the RPM at a certain value (indicated by the tone/volume of the engine) when the race starts, it's a lot easier to simply find the right timing to press and hold the button so that when the race starts you've revved up into the right area.


----------



## Raika (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, it works now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In Mario Kart the numbers disappear, so I couldn't really tell when to hold down the A button so I just estimated. This one's a lot easier to pull off.


----------



## cobleman (Feb 28, 2010)

Europe version working on ItouchDS with Arm7 fix


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2010)

cobleman said:
			
		

> Europe version working on ItouchDS with Arm7 fix


USA doesnt?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 28, 2010)

Whoa, after 2-4 days of this game being released with AP, still no official Patch to bypass the AP. Damn it, screw AP! Looks like this kind of AP will be difficult to Crack.


----------



## cobleman (Feb 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> cobleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No USA version black screen.
I got the Arm7 from 4686_-_Yu-Gi-Oh_5Ds_World_Championship_2010_Reverse_of_Arcadia_(J)(M6)(BAHAMUT)
I just tried same Arm7 on USA version its working too


----------



## hondje43 (Feb 28, 2010)

:S Hard to patch this isnt it...
New YSmenu needed or something?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Whoa, after 2-4 days of this game being released with AP, still no official Patch to bypass the AP. Damn it, screw AP! Looks like this kind of AP will be difficult to Crack.


It's already been bypassed and pushed out in a firmware update by one team.  For the other cards, either there's nobody that's actually working on it (which means even the simplest game fix will never happen), or it'll be pushed out in the next update since whoever's in the team decided one game can wait.


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 28, 2010)

cobleman said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what card are you using?


----------



## XMETALGEARX (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow looks like this game is the new hype for the DS.
From what I have read though it doesn't work on the EDGE card.
Guess I will have to wait patiently for a fix.
I still have Picross 3D to finish.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Feb 28, 2010)

cobleman said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what they said, it works, I tried it too, and now sonic and sega all stars racing works woohoo


----------



## abbadab (Feb 28, 2010)

acekard 2i users rejoice! the bittorrent from -snip- works (even wifi !) but you have to hold X while loading - the word 'loading' turns red but will turn green after a few seconds - just hold X til it does.  i played it and its beautiful


----------



## Langin (Feb 28, 2010)

abbadab said:
			
		

> acekard 2i users rejoice! the bittorrent from -snip- works (even wifi !) but you have to hold X while loading - the word 'loading' turns red but will turn green after a few seconds - just hold X til it does.  i played it and its beautiful




its the arm 7 patch LOL


----------



## rugdoctors (Feb 28, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> rugdoctors said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kid you not, was playing it last night flawlessly.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

rugdoctors said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@8BitWalugi: p0wned. Now pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Rm88 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm having a lot of fun with this game, this is definitely the only kart racing game that comes close to MKDS. The controls and graphics are really good, but some tracks are kind of confusing. Wi-Fi is still 1v1 only. Oh, and sleep mode doesn't work properly, when you open your DS you can hear the audio but the screens remain black, I guess that's a problem with the ROM.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 28, 2010)

Rm88 said:
			
		

> I'm having a lot of fun with this game, this is definitely the only kart racing game that comes close to MKDS. The controls and graphics are really good, but some tracks are kind of confusing. Wi-Fi is still 1v1 only. Oh, and sleep mode doesn't work properly, when you open your DS you can hear the audio but the screens remain black, I guess that's a problem with the ROM.


The audio and black screens are down to your card needing the arm7 fix, this should be fixed in the next update.


----------



## rugdoctors (Feb 28, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> rugdoctors said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, what would you like to see to prove it? Cause I want to see some hat eating action!


----------



## darren in jp (Mar 1, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Posts merged*

*guys please help us dstt card people please *


----------



## bultmus (Mar 1, 2010)

darren in jp said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're saying that there won't be any Fix that will be released by a Rom Dumping Team?


----------



## Yusuky (Mar 1, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also think it wont happen.

I'm only still visiting this topic because i know that if AKAIO updates with the sonic fix someone will come here to tell the good news.

Its not that it isn't working, thats because not being able to close the DS is a pain in the ass (i happen to be kind of a busy man and i dont like to, when i have other things to do, not be able to close the DS so it saves the battery a little).

Also, about the game:

superb, I REALLY think its better then Mario Kart and its hype has a good motive, at least on single player (never tested the wi-fi)


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> So you're saying that there won't be any Fix that will be released by a Rom Dumping Team?I can't say anything for those, they may be waiting to see how the carts do it, but since it's fixed in the next AKAIO, but it's not being released until 1.6 when the team will have stepped up their encryption to make sure another team can't modify it to run on other carts, I don't know who's waiting fro who to move or who's going to make the move first.  Releasing a patch may not enable proper Wi-Fi or just complicate things in another manner, I'm not part of any team so I can't tell... but usually with games that need a patch the dumping team mentions a patch coming soon (sometimes as soon as in the NFO), so far I've seen no mention.
> 
> QUOTE(Yusuky @ Mar 1 2010, 12:23 AM) I'm only still visiting this topic because i know that if AKAIO updates with the sonic fix someone will come here to tell the good news.


When AKAIO updates it'll be 1.6, which will make other news. X3


----------



## bultmus (Mar 1, 2010)

Yo guys;

dosnt anyone knows how to contact ttds help, to inform them about this error.
any email, etc.....

i am realy getting  sick for waiting . i want to know if it will ever work in ttds, cuz if it will not work on ttds then i guess i will buy another flash cart!


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 1, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> Yo guys;
> 
> dosnt anyone knows how to contact ttds help, to inform them about this error.
> any email, etc.....
> ...



the team have actually stop supporting TTDS for ages
what you see today is a community effort that keeping TTDS alive...

getting a new flash cart? go to the front page and check the poll out


----------



## cobleman (Mar 1, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> Yo guys;
> 
> dosnt anyone knows how to contact ttds help, to inform them about this error.
> any email, etc.....
> ...


Have you tried "gui_arm7_102" useing the Arm7.bin  from   4686_-_Yu-Gi-Oh_5Ds_World_Championship_2010_Reverse_of_Arcadia_(J)(M6)(BAHAMUT)
give it a go


----------



## beamquaker (Mar 1, 2010)

cobleman said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just tried that . im sorry to say it never worked for me


----------



## bultmus (Mar 1, 2010)

beamquaker said:
			
		

> cobleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it may sound stupid but i will try arm7 of Picross 3D lol!


----------



## cobleman (Mar 1, 2010)

I used the same Arm7 on picross as Sega allstars try a few different games out that work on your card never know you might just find 1 that suites


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 1, 2010)

wait we dont need teh arm7 fix anymore?


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 1, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> wait we dont need teh arm7 fix anymore?



we don't? who said that?

most of the people above are talking about firmware releases that haven't been released yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (except the cyclo users >.>) currently the arm7 patch is still needed for those that it works with  and the others will just have to wait or buy a new flshcart (which I think to be abit stupid tbh)


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 1, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=210565&hl=

Read one of the last posts in that topic
XDelta Patch
I can confirm the patch works on Acekard 2i


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 1, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=210565&hl=
> Read one of the last posts in that topic



ahh post #9 yes I see but he is most likely a cyclo user and they got their firmware update which fixes the game for them didn't they


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 1, 2010)

XDelta Patch

Confirmed working with my Acekard 2i and M3i Zero


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 1, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> XDelta Patch
> 
> Confirmed working with my Acekard 2i and M3i Zero



is that using just the xdelta or arm7 aswell?

and if it is the same thing then yes I am stupid XD


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 1, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They play the game using either


----------



## bultmus (Mar 1, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> wait we dont need teh arm7 fix anymore?


what do you mean  we dont need teh arm7 fix anymore.
do you mean that no arm7 of any game can fix it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  is that what you mean.. if soo how did you conclude that .


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

The xpatch posted here does the same as the the ARM7 fix, you still need to use an alternate DMA mode for the Acekard 2i, and you're still unable to come back from sleep properly.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like Acekard isn't getting those fast updates like they used to. The Cyclo already has an update. Thats why I own both. It makes me wonder if Akaio is slipping. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm reading reports over at TC that it seems some people are having their saves getting corrupted.  Mine hasn't corrupted yet.....I think they are just turning off their DS at the wrong time.

Anyway (and maybe someone should make a poll about this), who do you guys consider the best racer to use in the game?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

AKAIO's already got it fixed, they're just not releasing the updated loaders yet because they're waiting to release it with 1.6 which will have updated encryption (or something of the sort) to prevent people from cracking it to run on other carts.


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 1, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Looks like Acekard isn't getting those fast updates like they used to. The Cyclo already has an update. Thats why I own both. It makes me wonder if Akaio is slipping. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


AKAIO isn't slipping, not in the slightest. The devs are compiling AKAIO 1.6, switching it to the new version of devkitARM. Normatt's already confirm that they're working on slowdowns in games like Pokemon Platinum (item scrolling) and Smiths has recompiled the WiFi plugin in the new devkitARM version. AKAIO 1.6 also has an updated encryption like Rydian said.


----------



## Yusuky (Mar 1, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait wait wait WAIT WAIT WAIT RIGHT THERE!

so u mean the slowdowns on platinum are because of the AKAIO and not my micro SD?

GREAT NEWS, SURELY GREAT NEWS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway,

Anyway, Rydian, u said that it' working like arm7, u mean on akaio, right? D:


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, on AKAIO.

By the way, the actual platinum cart lags the item scrolling, too, I've got it.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 1, 2010)

Just thought I'd mention this....I've figured out how to boost consistently off the starting line.

 This works EVERY time!

Hold A the whole time it is counting down, 3, 2, 1, (keep holding A) Let's Race! Keep holding A until the words "Let's Race!" are JUST ABOUT TO DISAPPEAR, then quickly let go of A and then hold it again.  WHOOSH!  Off you go in a wheelie and you will wreck anyone directly in front of you in the starting line.  Timing is required, but it isn't too critical and you should be able to get this down pretty quick with a couple rounds of practice.

It also seems that the longer you held A during the count down, the better the boost.  So if you start holding A at 2, you will get less boost than if you were holding A before the countdown even started.


Also another tip:

If you hit the "drift" button in the middle of a jump, your character will do a little....er.....(whatever you want to call it) animation (different for each character), if you successfully complete the animation, you will boost when you hit the ground.  The more animations you complete mid-air, the better the boost will be when you hit the ground.

This one seems to be more well-known, but I'll mention it anyway for those new to the game or otherwise didn't know.

Last tip:

The longer you drift, the better your boost will be.


I'm finding this game to be, in many ways, deeper than MKDS in its racing mechanics.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll have to argue the whole "more tricks = more speed", I've been dicking around with the game a lot (7.88 second wheelie XD) and nothing'd jumped out at me as being different between doing one trick and pulling off three.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 1, 2010)

Yusuky said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great news!!!! can't wait to try 1.6


----------



## dmentd (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone have any luck with online multiplayer?  I just get a error.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 1, 2010)

I have just sent an email to* info"AT"happydone.com *telling them about the problem of dstt/ttds. i hope they reply ... and make an update to ttds/dstt.

maybe if you guys also send an email to them it will be better.... the more the better and i hope the updates comes fast.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 1, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> This works EVERY time!
> *snip*


DAMN, I thought you were announcing a patch that works for every flashcart there. Guess I'm just too hopeful for my own good.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 1, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> I have just sent an email to* info"AT"happydone.com *telling them about the problem of dstt/ttds. i hope they reply ... and make an update to ttds/dstt.
> 
> maybe if you guys also send an email to them it will be better.... the more the better and i hope the updates comes fast.



I'm currently trying to get my own flashcard team to release an update >.> they haven't emailed me back at all


----------



## bultmus (Mar 1, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG....then i think they wont reply me back either.... :'( we are doomed.!
well then we should get our self a new flash cart >
i will wait for 3 days .. if no update comes then i will get a new flashcart ...but which is the best... is g6 or m3 good??


----------



## Black ace (Mar 1, 2010)

Get a M3 real


----------



## alidsl (Mar 1, 2010)

Wait for the supercard DStwo


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 1, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Wait for the supercard DStwo


have been since I heard about it in the very first post since then I've seen no new information anywhere about it


----------



## alidsl (Mar 1, 2010)

Apparently it's very close to release


----------



## Derek Stiles (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone knows if someone is working on a patch? I can't wait


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 1, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Apparently it's very close to release


it is? where did you hear this?


----------



## alidsl (Mar 1, 2010)

It was due for release some time in Feb and was delayed


----------



## mariobros1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Was the xdelta patch meant to make it work on r4,
If so it failed.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

I posted that the xdelta patch was the same thing as the arm7 fix for the acekard 2/i.


----------



## Bently (Mar 2, 2010)

Gonna try the xDelta patch on the Rom, hopefully it will work for my M3 Real unlike the ARM7 I toke from another game...


----------



## cobleman (Mar 2, 2010)

ItouchDS Tried the exdelta patch didnt work with clean US rom came up with the save error message tried it on europe rom not compitable. Only got it working with Arm7 patch no internet access and no single cart download to another cart multimlayer 
But works with multi if you both have the game running on flashcards


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 2, 2010)

both (U) and (E) version now work on the EDGE card with v1.8 (just released)


----------



## Azoth2090 (Mar 2, 2010)

Still no R4/R4i fix. Damnit.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 2, 2010)

speaking of the (E) and (U) version are there any differences between the 2?


----------



## Azoth2090 (Mar 2, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> speaking of the (E) and (U) version are there any differences between the 2?


From what I know they're the same, maybe extra languages, but that's it.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 2, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> Still no R4/R4i fix. Damnit.



also ttds/dstt no update...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i think the r4 and ttds update will come together if there is........ try to send email to * info"AT"happydone.com*


----------



## Azoth2090 (Mar 2, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... If anything I'm emailing the site where my card came from.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 2, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




awesome in that case I'll ditch which ever one trims less XD


----------



## bultmus (Mar 2, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go to happydone.com you will know who is  info"AT"happydone.com .... i mean all the updates of r4 and ttds/dstt is there


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 2, 2010)

THE GAME WORKS WITH NO$GBA

This guy's a genius, he found a solution to run it on No$GBA using No$Zoomer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xk6gjTT8Zk...feature=related

Just enable EX5 till the Sega logo appears then disable it to not slow down the game, use it with a clean rom and you can use a save file from DeSmuME, i can upload the emulator with all needed files and stuff if it helps but i dunno if it's legal!!


----------



## ConJ (Mar 2, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I'll have to argue the whole "more tricks = more speed", I've been dicking around with the game a lot (7.88 second wheelie XD) and nothing'd jumped out at me as being different between doing one trick and pulling off three.



Not sure about the DS version (i havnt played it enough) but on the Wii version doing 1, 2 or 3 animations or tricks, gives you different levels of boost.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 2, 2010)

*3 / 3 / 2010
EDGE OS v1.8 has been released. Changes include:

* Game compatibility fixes (4252, 4340, 4510, 4644, 4646, 4663, 4666, 4702, 4708 and more)*


----------



## ShinRyouma (Mar 3, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> *3 / 3 / 2010
> EDGE OS v1.8 has been released. Changes include:
> 
> * Game compatibility fixes (4252, 4340, 4510, 4644, 4646, 4663, 4666, 4702, 4708 and more)*


Finally, I've been waiting for this


----------



## Umbreon999 (Mar 3, 2010)

For any EZ Flash V users, download the (E) version. It works on the latest firmware. Ive been playing it for a few hours now


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 3, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> *3 / 3 / 2010
> EDGE OS v1.8 has been released. Changes include:
> 
> * Game compatibility fixes (4252, 4340, 4510, 4644, 4646, 4663, 4666, 4702, 4708 and more)*



Fuck man, thanks for the update! Time to download this game yet again.

EDIT: Game is working great! Can't wait to play this tonight!


----------



## darren in jp (Mar 3, 2010)

DSTT FIX YET GUYS ??????
i hope its soon


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 3, 2010)

darren in jp said:
			
		

> DSTT FIX YET GUYS ??????


no and you suck with bbcode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just get a new flashcart


----------



## bultmus (Mar 3, 2010)

I dont want it anymore.... just tried the wii version and the game wasnt good to me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i realy love sega but... sorry sega i have to say that you dont know how to make multiplayer game.... the best console that makes multiplayer games is >.>  NINTENDO


----------



## bultmus (Mar 3, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> darren in jp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU ARE RIGHT 
but can you tell us from your exprience which flashcart is the best... i mean the one that dosnt usualy get errors in loading the game, and if it did get then a fast update directly comes . could you


----------



## darren in jp (Mar 3, 2010)

dam i want fix fix for tt r4


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone else still having problems on CycloDS? I'm using the final 1.57 firmware, but it still freezes after the first race of the fourth grand prix.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 3, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I would suggest M3i Zero as it has 5 different firmwares that all still get updates and it has some nice features like RTS, RTG etc. which are fun as well as useful and the team really updates the card fast.
Some people call me an M3 fanboy but the card is good.
Others will say acekard 2i, you can get that if your in a budget but if not I suggest M3i Zero


----------



## bultmus (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks for the info.
well since m3 is avaliable in the nearest store...and also you said it is the best then i will get m3. tommorow


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 3, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> thanks for the info.
> well since m3 is avaliable in the nearest store...and also you said it is the best then i will get m3. tommorow


Be sure to only get the M3 REAL or M3i ZERO any other M3 is a fake


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 3, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Cards That can currently play this game:
> 1.Acekard 2/2i/RPG(Arm7 Fix With SimCity(J)+Hold X While Booting ROM)
> 2.M3i Zero/Real(Arm7 Fix With Ace Attorney Investigations)
> 3.CycloDS Evolution(Update to latest BETA Firmware)
> ...



I'll update this in a little bit.
updated to include EDGE
credit to Rockstar for the initial post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pasting from my other thread I've noticed people STILL asking if this or that works without actually reading anything.
Anything other than the above does not and will not work until a fix or firmware update has been released.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 3, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Cards That can currently play this game:
> 1.Acekard 2/2i/RPG(Arm7 Fix With SimCity(J)+Hold X While Booting ROM)
> 2.M3i Zero/Real(Arm7 Fix With Ace Attorney Investigations)
> 3.CycloDS Evolution(Update to latest BETA Firmware)
> ...


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 3, 2010)

after posting that I just saw that in the (E) thread XD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

darren in jp said:
			
		

> dam i want fix fix for tt r4


WTF IS THAT.

@Rocky: for the SuperCards with EOS: the SD Speed can be set to 3 or lower, not just 3. The lower the better.


----------



## Darwin69 (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a problem with this game, each time I launched the game my savegame file was erased. But a patch file just released for SuperCard DSOne EOS:

http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-5524-1-1.html

Using this patch you can play the game in "Patch Mode" with SuperCard DSOne EOS.


----------



## Theraima (Mar 3, 2010)

This basically means that R4, DSTT and TTDS cant play this game.


----------



## smashbro (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, that is correct. That is life, some people get left in the dust.


----------



## ttarang (Mar 4, 2010)

Black screen on my r4i-sdhc 1.4


----------



## basher11 (Mar 4, 2010)

tsk tsk tsk. still no fix for my crappy r4 XD


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 4, 2010)

*To/For Supercard Users: *

Supercard Fix for the Game without Having to Run it on Clean Mode

0) Get a CLEAN, NOT PATCHED/NOT Arm 7ed Rom or else it won't work - you'll get a black screen. 

1) Go HERE to download ds1patch.dat 

2) Once finished downloading the file, move/drag ds1patch.dat to the _dsone folder of your Supercard.

3) Open your DS with Supercard, set any kind of settings as you wish, but make sure that the save file be 512k or else it will not work. 

*CAN RUN ON PATCHED MODE WITHOUT ANY AP THIS TIME!* 

*CAN ALSO DS DOWNLOAD (SINGLE-CARD PLAY) WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS!*

*Have Fun!*


----------



## cramst3r (Mar 4, 2010)

so closely every card can play that game and r4 not?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 4, 2010)

cramst3r said:
			
		

> so closely every card can play that game and r4 not?


Yes, that's true. And pure logic, since the R4 team is dead. As for myself, I've got an R4 too, so I'll have to wait till I have enough money to buy a better flashcart.
Don't expect a fix for R4 for at least another week.


----------



## Dark Blade (Mar 4, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> cramst3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap...Why did I buy the R4 SDHC???


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 4, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comfort yourself by thinking of all the other people who bought an R4 or one of its clones. You're not alone, fellow temper.


----------



## Black ace (Mar 4, 2010)

So its hopeless for R4/dstt users


----------



## pokemonxd8 (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't give up hope. The team WILL find the Patch for us DSTT/R4 users I used to have an R4 when I was in fifth grade. Now im in 6th hoping to have a patch for this game. I wish i still had my R4. I got DSTT now. AND! Both of those Flashcarts are going to have a patch. Don't worry, JUST. WAIT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also feel like this sometimes:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the teams want you to be like:


----------



## basher11 (Mar 4, 2010)

im just gonna buy this game. i still have money from new years.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 4, 2010)

This looks like a job for my dads credit card. ;D


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 5, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> im just gonna buy this game. i still have money from new years.



get yourself ak2i !!!!
then you will know the awesomeness of the cheat engine

i hate those ysmenu users come back to me and whine that codes doesn't work...
when it actually works on ARDS


----------



## cobleman (Mar 5, 2010)

For my ItouchDS I got it basicly working useing gui_arm7_102 with an Arm7 patch i got from a xdelta patched 4686_-_Yu-Gi-Oh_5Ds_World_Championship_2010_Reverse_of_Arcadia_(J)(M6)(BAHAMUT)
the rar file is " xdelta-4721-JPN-BAHAMUT.rar " its worth a try with the R4


----------



## mumagain (Mar 5, 2010)

I've got four kids, three with R4's and one with a DSTT and they all want to play Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are driving me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the cheapest alternative to their cards?


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 5, 2010)

mumagain said:
			
		

> I've got four kids, three with R4's and one with a DSTT and they all want to play Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acekard 2i $12


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 5, 2010)

AK2i is cheapest
iEDGE around 14Euro, shipping included.

iEDGE plays this game fine with OS v1.8.


----------



## Bojack316 (Mar 5, 2010)

I tried to get this to work on my AK2i using the guide to swap ARM7's. I follow the instructions perfectly and even unpacked the rom after I was done to check if the proper Arm7 was in it. I held X when booting and it didn't work (same save error), tried holding A, and holding nothing and it was a no go. Any suggestions? (Sim City (J)(WRG)) was the filename for the rom I got the Arm7 from).

Edit: Running AKAIO 1.5.1


----------



## Bojack316 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nevermind, I figured it out. I just didn't have the last loader that came out. One problem with it tho, I can't seem to close my DS for sleepmode. If I do, when I open it it's just 2 black screens with the light flashing as if it's still in sleep mode.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2010)

That's the same issue we all have right now.


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 6, 2010)

R4 and DSTT users, don't lose hope, it appears they are working on a patch for this game see here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=210705&st=0

notice:
4638 - Bookworm
4666 - Bejeweled Twist
4639 - Jam Sessions 2
*4731 - Sonic & Sega All-Star Racing*
*4753 - Sonic Classic Collection*
4750 - Alice In Wonderland
3906 - NRL Mascot Mania
3903 - AFL Mascot Minor

so maybe


----------



## Black ace (Mar 6, 2010)

sonictopfan said:
			
		

> R4 and DSTT users, don't lose hope, it appears they are working on a patch for this game see here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=210705&st=0
> 
> notice:
> 4638 - Bookworm
> ...


I was looking at both of these topics to find the patch so hopefully the new extinfo.dat is going to be released by tommorow


----------



## Morty464 (Mar 6, 2010)

Any M3 Ds real firmware releases ??


----------



## Black ace (Mar 6, 2010)

Morty464 said:
			
		

> Any M3 Ds real firmware releases ??


Its updated here
http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89197


----------



## eSPy (Mar 6, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Cards That can currently play this game:
> 1.Acekard 2/2i/RPG(Arm7 Fix With SimCity(J)+Hold X While Booting ROM)
> 2.M3i Zero/Real(Arm7 Fix With Ace Attorney Investigations)
> 3.CycloDS Evolution(Update to latest BETA Firmware)
> ...



um...probably a dumb question, but where do they have v1.8 firmware for edge? their site only has 1.7
http://www.edge-ds.cn/download.html

edit: snaps...just changed the link to: http://www.edge-ds.cn/downloads/EDGE-OS-1.8.zip from http://www.edge-ds.cn/downloads/EDGE-OS-1.7.zip
works now


----------



## Morty464 (Mar 6, 2010)

Black ace said:
			
		

> Morty464 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stell not working @@


----------



## Black ace (Mar 6, 2010)

Morty464 said:
			
		

> Black ace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the rom fixed with the arm 7 and play it on the latest firmware
http://filetrip.net/f913-ARM7-Fix-1-0.html


----------



## thrashman (Mar 7, 2010)

this sucks with Acekard
Sonic classic collection works with 1.5
Sonic all stars racing works with 1.5.1
Not vice versa
Hopefully a new version of the AKAIO comes out soon


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone know if there's a way to get a power boost at the beginning of a race? I've tried revving up at different spots in the countdown, but no luck so far.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 7, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there's a way to get a power boost at the beginning of a race? I've tried revving up at different spots in the countdown, but no luck so far.



In the console versions you start revving up right before the 2 pops up and it works. Here, I've tried the same thing and nada. The timer countdown is much faster here. IDK if there even is a starting boost.


----------



## erichlotto (Mar 7, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there's a way to get a power boost at the beginning of a race? I've tried revving up at different spots in the countdown, but no luck so far.



hold A at the exact point when 2 changes to 1


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I found if you press and hold when the 2 starts moving away it works every time.


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 9, 2010)

Edit: i apologize i didn't know it was illegal to post forum links!

This sucks it's been two weeks already and still no fix for the R4 or DSTT, i would buy a new card if i could but unfortunately these two are the only ones selling in my country  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i guess i'll have to wait more since someone promised a patch for Sonic Classic Collection so i think there's hope!

Anyway for those who are playing the game via emulators and are stuck for whichever reason, i can upload my save  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i almost finished the game 100%, unlocked everything, beat all missions 10/10 and finished most of the challenges!


----------



## Rayder (Mar 9, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there's a way to get a power boost at the beginning of a race? I've tried revving up at different spots in the countdown, but no luck so far.




Here's the method I've found to boost every time off the starting line: (this doesn't seem to work in the PC version, but it does on the DS)

As it is counting down, hold A.  Keep holding A all through the countdown and continue holding it while it says "Let's Race".  Just before the words "Let's Race" disappear, let go of A and then hold A again. In other words, sorta bounce your thumb off the gas and back on it right before those words disappear and you should shoot off the line in a wheelie and will wreck anyone in line in front of you.


----------



## Raika (Mar 9, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked this question before, and the simpler answer was just to hold the A button as soon as the 2 fades around halfway across the screen, and you'll go BAM!


----------



## KoolKojoS (Mar 10, 2010)

You know, I've always wanted to really understand how developers get AP-protection to work, and how crackers break through them.

Must be one hell of a puzzle.
Sucks for Devs too, they have to come up with a new one every time a game comes out.


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> you should shoot off the line in a *wheelie* and will wreck anyone in line in front of you.




Mind you explain to me what is a wheelie? there's this challenge that i can't do in the game "do six seconds wheelie" other than that every challenge either i did or i can do, thanks!

And if any one needs a save for this i completed almost everything!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2010)

Hold down while using a motorcycle to do a wheelie.


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 10, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Hold down while using a motorcycle to do a wheelie.



Hold down which button? and must it be a motorcycle?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 10, 2010)

He means hold down the down button


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 10, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> He means hold down the down button



sorry i misunderstood him at first, thanks for the help i JUST did it with Shadow, i had no idea this move even exists, now i'm practicably finished with the challenges as the only ones left are the four WFC challenges, the 3,000,000 and 4,000,000 miles challenges and unlock all the challenges, but i'm not bothering doing those, anyway i dunno if it's against the rules or not but if it helps i can upload my save for emulator users!


----------



## padawan (Mar 11, 2010)

patch made it work with r4 rts sdhc. not my kind of game though -> bin


----------



## KoolKojoS (Mar 11, 2010)

Its a good game to have if mkds is a little old for you.


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 11, 2010)

padawan said:
			
		

> patch made it work with r4 rts sdhc. not my kind of game though -> bin



did you get it to work on R4?


----------



## basher11 (Mar 11, 2010)

sonictopfan said:
			
		

> padawan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't you mean HOW he got it to work?


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 12, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> sonictopfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same thing, i have an R4 and i'd like to know if this game will ever work on an R4!


----------



## hbkjason (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi guys I am new to this forum and was wondering if any one could help me out. My kids both have the DS Supercards for the DSlite and so far every game we have downloaded has worked no problem. But we just can not get this one to work at all. I am not too good at all this patching and stuff and have no idea how to do it. So far when we try and load the rom the screen just goes black and we have to turn the DSlite off.

We have downloaded the rom from a few different sites now and its the same every time.

Is there a idiots guide on how to get the patches to work as I really do not have a clue. I have ead t people have gotten the game to work in clean mode how do I do this?

Thanks in advance for any help.
Jason


----------



## padawan (Mar 12, 2010)

sonictopfan said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi

i just downloaded a prepatched version. the unpatched eu version did not work, so i went to google, typed in 'r4 rts sonic racing' and then came to a big forum where there was an upload of the patched us version which worked on my cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my cart is a r4 rts sdhc though (the one from the m3 team), so it might not work on another r4 / clone of it


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> i just downloaded a prepatched version. the unpatched eu version did not work, so i went to google, typed in 'r4 rts sonic racing' and then came to a big forum where there was an upload of the patched us version which worked on my cart
> 
> ...



well i have a normal R4 and tried the clean rom and didn't work, even with YSmenu, i tried changing the Arm7 with different games and still no luck!


----------



## Rayder (Mar 12, 2010)

Funny how Sega suddenly became the makers of high quality, FUN "AAA" games on the Nintendo DS.  I mean first we have this game, then Sonic Classic Collection (quality is debatable, but I think it's good enough) and the English version of Infinite Space is coming up soon.  Sega's really stepping it up this year!  Out of the 3 games I was excited for, 2 of them were Sega (Dementium II is the 3rd).  Sonic Racing surprised me! I expected to hate it, but it's a cutesy game done right. It's actually fun.  

I've been playing the PC version of S&SASR and comparing it to the DS version. All I can say is that they did a good job retaining most of the graphics of the PC version as close as they could on the DS version.  Naturally, a lot of the fancier graphic details are gone, the tracks are a little shorter and are missing a few trippy elements the PC version (and the consoles too, I assume) has, but the core gameplay is identical.  It's a great achievement when they can match the core gameplay so closely.  Speaks well for the development teams involved.

The DS version actually has one feature the PC version doesn't, which is online play.  PC has up to a 4-player split-screen mode, but no online mode.  Don't know why....

I just wonder how good the DS version COULD have been if they had the same development time & budget as PC/console versions do.


----------



## slingshot27 (Mar 14, 2010)

Did someone manage the play this game on a DSTT card?
I could not make it


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 14, 2010)

slingshot27 said:
			
		

> Did someone manage the play this game on a DSTT card?
> I could not make it



not yet, R4 and DSTT users can't run the game yet!


----------



## kezlehan (Mar 15, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for helping me get this to run on my m3 real


----------



## slingshot27 (Mar 15, 2010)

sonictopfan said:
			
		

> slingshot27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will there be a solution or do I have to buy another card?


----------



## dmentd (Mar 15, 2010)

AKAIO users who want to play online......  update to AKAIO 1.6RC1 and install a clean copy of the game.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

slingshot27 said:
			
		

> sonictopfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actualy you should buy another good card !!!!!


----------



## slingshot27 (Mar 15, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> slingshot27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which one do you prefer. And how to be ensure this will not happen to that card with games in the future?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 15, 2010)

I recommend the Acekard 2.1/i, it played the pokemon releases without having to be updated after they came out, whereas other "good" cards are struggling and still waiting for an update/patch.

Other than that, the I think the Cyclo is the one that released the beta firmware for this game?  If so, that'd be my second recommendation.

There is no _possible_ guarantee with _any_ card that it _will_ continue getting updates, it's how the world works.


----------



## tenor71 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just as an update; for the iTouch DS, firmware update to 3.7g will work with the game unpatched!

Cheers and thanks to everyone!


----------



## Nasmds (Mar 16, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I recommend the Acekard 2.1/i, it played the pokemon releases without having to be updated after they came out, whereas other "good" cards are struggling and still waiting for an update/patch.
> 
> Other than that, the I think the Cyclo is the one that released the beta firmware for this game?  If so, that'd be my second recommendation.
> 
> There is no _possible_ guarantee with _any_ card that it _will_ continue getting updates, it's how the world works.




This is correct, Acekard will play it without changing anything and including the new games such as Pokemon HG/SS.



Ex DSTT user


----------



## RxMxG (Mar 19, 2010)

if there's FIRST... than i'm......

LAST!


----------



## Phantom74 (Mar 19, 2010)

R4i-SDHC has new firmware today and Sonic Racing finally works!


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 19, 2010)

Phantom74 said:
			
		

> R4i-SDHC has new firmware today and Sonic Racing finally works!



where can i download it? also does it work on R4?

just tested it but i get the message "can't find _DS_MENU.DAT" i must be using the wrong card cause what i got is R4DS Revolution which uses a different kernel, does anyone know if this R4i SDHC kernel can work on other R4 cards or not? thanks


----------



## turnermanxi (Mar 21, 2010)

Does it work for TTDS yet??


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 21, 2010)

im too lazy to read all 55 pages so is there a r4 fix at all yet?


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 22, 2010)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> im too lazy to read all 55 pages so is there a r4 fix at all yet?



R4-sdhc yes just download latest firmware v1.18b but other R4 cards no, i got an R4DS and it doesn't work yet, just the demo!


----------



## Hayatkaizer (Mar 22, 2010)

sonictopfan said:
			
		

> Phantom74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it won't work on original R4 , so don't bother to try... it is basic knowledge ,that R4 Clone firmware is not comparable with original R4 , unless the website say so


----------



## kimyom (Mar 29, 2010)

*How to play "Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing" on your DSTT*

Download *this file* and get two files and copy them to TTMENU folder.

**Revised below**


----------



## Qinggorda (Mar 29, 2010)

I tried this.. but i just get a white screen.
What do i have to do?!
I ahve the latest firmware and all that.
Even though it is from december. sigh.. dstt "-_-

Thx!


----------



## GuruJunky (Mar 29, 2010)

same here


----------



## basher11 (Mar 29, 2010)

kimyom said:
			
		

> *How to play "Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing" on your DSTT*
> 
> Download *this file* and get two files and copy them to TTMENU folder.


----------



## goncalodoom (Mar 29, 2010)

IT WORKS ON DSTT AND IN YSMENU!


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 30, 2010)

Like goncalodoom said

*the game works on R4 with YSMenu*





 someone found a way to get it to work!

download this file http://www.megaupload.com/?d=713BUDUF then copy the two files inside and place them in TTMENU folder!

For whoever can't get it to work, here's R4 v1.18 + YSMenu v1.17a12 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D4YVQOU8 just download it, unzip it to your SAcard "make sure to back up your game saves" and enjoy!


----------



## kimyom (Mar 30, 2010)

*How to play "Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing" on your DSTT*

Download *this file* and get two files and copy them to TTMENU folder.

Download *this file* and get  three files and copy them to TTMENU folder. **UPDATED**


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 30, 2010)

kimyom said:
			
		

> *How to play "Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing" on your DSTT*
> 
> Download *this file* and get two files and copy them to TTMENU folder.
> 
> Download *this file* and get  three files and copy them to TTMENU folder. **UPDATED**




why? what's the difference?

anyway i have R4 and i'm using YSMenu with those files mentioned earlier and it works perfectly fine, saves everytime, supports online play and sleep mode doesn't affect the game!


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 30, 2010)

thank you


----------



## RxMxG (Mar 31, 2010)

http://filetrip.net/f10113-TTDS-EXT-INFO-SAV-5-0-Beta.html

tested and it works...


----------



## SatanicSaint (Apr 1, 2010)

White screen on r4 and ysmenu with the above extinfo,infolib nd savlib files.
Please help!!!


----------



## KoolKojoS (Apr 1, 2010)

SatanicSaint said:
			
		

> White screen on r4 and ysmenu with the above extinfo,infolib nd savlib files.
> Please help!!!



Is the rom clean?


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 1, 2010)

SatanicSaint said:
			
		

> White screen on r4 and ysmenu with the above extinfo,infolib nd savlib files.
> Please help!!!




just use this http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D4YVQOU8 it already has R4 firmware v1.18 + YSMenu v1.17a12 + the needed files, enjoy!


----------



## gazz07 (Apr 1, 2010)

Newbie here, sorry if this has been covered already, but I have an R4-III Revolution-Upgrade card here, will this game work on my card? If so' can someone please tell me what I need to do to make it so. Thanks in advance, and apologies once again if I have gone over old ground here


----------



## SatanicSaint (Apr 2, 2010)

The rom is clean to my knowledge.I have not patched it or anything.Thanks for the help sonictpofan but i like the ysmenu firmware and dont want to change the firmware.I know it looks crap but i am happy with it and dont want to do anything else as it has run all of my games without any problem.Just wanted to ask is the ysmenu firmware updated or something.The last time I put it was September 2009.Will I have to update it or something to run the game.I also have the required files extinfo etc. files but it still shows a white screen.Please help.Also tried formatting the card but it doesnt work.I guess i will try to run the (E) version of the game.
Edit-The (E) version shows the whte screen as well.


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 2, 2010)

SatanicSaint said:
			
		

> The rom is clean to my knowledge.I have not patched it or anything.Thanks for the help sonictpofan but i like the ysmenu firmware and dont want to change the firmware.I know it looks crap but i am happy with it and dont want to do anything else as it has run all of my games without any problem.Just wanted to ask is the ysmenu firmware updated or something.The last time I put it was September 2009.Will I have to update it or something to run the game.I also have the required files extinfo etc. files but it still shows a white screen.Please help.Also tried formatting the card but it doesnt work.I guess i will try to run the (E) version of the game.
> Edit-The (E) version shows the whte screen as well.




well i think the one i'm using is the latest firmware since i downloaded it a week ago, but just to be sure back up your YSMenu and try this one, it worked fine for me with both U and E versions of the game!


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 2, 2010)

gazz07 said:
			
		

> Newbie here, sorry if this has been covered already, but I have an R4-III Revolution-Upgrade card here, will this game work on my card? If so' can someone please tell me what I need to do to make it so. Thanks in advance, and apologies once again if I have gone over old ground here



well aside from R4 SDHC you'll need the YSMenu to run the game on R4 cards, use the link above from my past comment!


----------



## SatanicSaint (Apr 3, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218671
YSmenu is not upadated.That means the games should run on my firmware with the required files.But they are not running.Guess i will have to try sonictopfan's files.


----------



## gazz07 (Apr 4, 2010)

doesn't work for me on my R4 3 upgrade card using the ysmenu, the menu doesn't even load - thanks anyway!


----------



## SatanicSaint (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks sonictopfan for the firmware.But there is only one problem.Moonshell doesnt work on it.Other thn that its superb.Thanks!!!


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 4, 2010)

SatanicSaint said:
			
		

> Thanks sonictopfan for the firmware.But there is only one problem.Moonshell doesnt work on it.Other thn that its superb.Thanks!!!




sorry about that, i deleted the Moonshell folder to save space!

edit: I just  noticed something, in Mario and Sonic Winter Games, using YSMenu with these files the game won't crash when you reach Icepeak, however you have to save and exit before continuing otherwise it may crash after a while, i'll post that in Mario and Sonic Olympic Games page!

Edit 2: this is a better version http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OVND2ERA it now fixes Sonic Classic Collection too!

Edit 3: a new firmware for R4 users is available here http://filetrip.net/f10251-Wood-R4-1-04.html

This new firmware "Wood R4 v1.04" is based on the AK2 firmware, it now runs Sonic and Sega All-stars Racing and Sonic Classic Collection on a normal R4 without the need for YSMenu, however it doesn't fix the hang on Icepeak in Mario and Sonic Winter Games!

i've tested it and it runs all these games, support online play, and loads the sav filed "but you have to change the name from GAME.SAV to GAME.NDS.SAV" or simply use this tool which makes it easier and faster http://filetrip.net/g25123668-Wood-R4-Save-Converter.html

Unfortunately there is no way to use cheat codes here "at least not that i know of" except to use YSMenu, however this new firmware is much faster in running the games!

For noobs who can't use it, here's another link i uploaded to megaupload http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RP26P6TK

P.S to change skin, use an AK2 skin, place it in ui folder, then in the main menu go to settings, and choose the skin you like!


----------



## gazz07 (Apr 11, 2010)

my card is an 'R4 Upgrade Revolution for DS' card, and for some reason none of these solutions work for me. All I get is the black 'Loading...' screen indefinitely. Thanks for all the advice, I think I'll just have to either buy this game or just leave it. Cheers anyway mate!


----------

